# Cannibis Dispensary In Colorado?



## Rocky Mountain High (May 31, 2008)

Can someone help me out. I recently received my medical card and thoroughly enjoy growing so I thought about opening my own dispensary. I have read the state guidelines so I know the legalities, any advice would be much appreciated on the good, bad and ugly of this project.

Thanks all


----------



## herbologist (Jun 1, 2008)

There is allot to opening a legal dispensary,that serves the people.I currently run the largest dispensary in the state and would be willing to speak with you.We our Cannabis Therapeutics/Genovations Laboratories located in Colorado Springs Co 719-633-7124.
there is more to it, than just growing dank weed.
Be Well,Be Safe.Herbologist


----------



## Rocky Mountain High (Jun 1, 2008)

Thanks, I truly appreciate it and will be giving you a call soon.


----------



## trojans (Jun 5, 2008)

Tagging on to this post. I'll be giving you a call too Herb. 
Gracias


----------



## herbologist (Jun 10, 2008)

I applaud those willing to stick their necks on the line to help others.


----------



## Ramzy (Jun 13, 2008)

how would one go about getting a medical card?


----------



## herbologist (Jun 14, 2008)

There are many qualifying conditions for each state depending on where your located,If CO check out Cannabis Therapeutics.net and you will be able to learn more. Be well, Be safe Herbologist.


----------



## AdReNaLiNeRuSh (Jun 15, 2008)

I will attest to the Cannabis Therapeutics in Colorado springs as an excellent store. I don't get down there much (as it's a 2 hour drive), but they maintain an excellent variety of marijuana, as well as edibles, hash, tinctures, etc, etc... 

If you're a bit more North, like me, they have a sister store (though owned and operated by a different person) in the Cherry Creek area of Denver. Though it's not quite as nice as the CO Springs store, they still have great selections of buds.

Also, there's another store that I have heard great things about in Fort Collins. However, I haven't been there myself. Anywho, hope that helps.

-AR


----------



## herbologist (Jun 16, 2008)

We appreciate those very kind words and will always leave the light on for you.


----------



## thc4me420 (Jun 16, 2008)

do i have to be a card holder to grow for sick people?

i dont have a card but i want to be involved!
i love growing canabis and i love helping people!!!

what steps do i have to take to becom a medical grower??


----------



## ganjagoddess (Jun 16, 2008)

no you dont have to be, just have to be listed as a caregiver.

if you are listed as a caregiver for a 100 people you are allowed to grow for 100 peoples worth

Colorado rule is 3 plants flowering 3 plants veggin under 1 foot tall


----------



## thc4me420 (Jun 17, 2008)

how do i do it 
what steps do i take?

is it harder than getting a card?


----------



## AdReNaLiNeRuSh (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi,

Please refer to this site for any question. Included is the address and telephone number for the various clinics that exist.


-AR


----------



## herbologist (Jun 18, 2008)

You may be a caregiver without being a patient although this can create problems if you partake.


----------



## thc4me420 (Jun 18, 2008)

how so ??????

heres the deal 
i suffer from chronic migraines, anxiety disorder, and ADHD 

the only thing is i have no recent medical records there all old 
when i started smoking 7 years ago all the anxt dissapiered, the migrains are gone (unless go without pot), and when i smoke i can focus much better at what im doing (not distracted as much) 

so i havent been to a doctor in 6 years for any of those resons

and i was told i need years of recent medical records to get a card 

im a student at the university of Kentucky and im planing on swiching to a new school in a new state im a botany major and i just want to be able to do what i love doing (growing) legaly while helping other sick people!!


----------



## ganjagoddess (Jun 18, 2008)

herbologist said:


> You may be a caregiver without being a patient although this can create problems if you partake.


Because you have to be patient to partake legally!!!

What do you mean how so???

Thats the way the law is written.

And I cant see why a clinic would turn you down for 6 year old records....

Just tell them you started smoking illegally to deal with it since then.

Its so freakin easy to get a card these days, we needed to fill in the gap for 12 patients to be legal with our plant numbers so we went out and found 20 friends, paid for all the clinic visits 12 got approved.


----------



## herbologist (Jun 19, 2008)

I don't understand why so many insist on being illegal when they have qualifying conditions and make up so many excuses ,why not .Sometimes its easier to make Cookies than a sweet ass pie.


----------



## ganjagoddess (Jun 19, 2008)

Many are scared that the goverment is putting all pot smokers into a big DATA base.

that was the number one thing we found amongst people as the reason why they dont try to get a card.

So herboligist, your Cannabis Therapeutics/Genovations?


----------



## herbologist (Jun 20, 2008)

Both of these companies belong to our members,I just created them with the support from God!


----------



## herbologist (Jun 23, 2008)

meet a patient and earn his or her trust and come to an agreement about services you plan to render as a caregiver.


----------



## ganjagoddess (Jun 23, 2008)

herbologist said:


> meet a patient and earn his or her trust and come to an agreement about services you plan to render as a caregiver.


X 118


----------



## herbologist (Jun 24, 2008)

ganjagoddess said:


> X 118


XX118 is still short


----------



## ganjagoddess (Jun 24, 2008)

herbologist said:


> XX118 is still short


?? for 315 plants? are you talking about me? Cause we are within legal limits, we dont even have any in veg except for mothers, and occasionally clones? And we dont even have mother right now.

The only problem is that you are almost guranteed to be visited by authorities, we got shut down in febuary because there is some psudo law that says you cant be a caregiver of more than 5 patients, but its not actually law. Givin us shit, left and right.

They are trying to to revoke our caregiver status, apparently there is a hearing set on the matter.

I dont know, I dont take care of that shit, I just grow the pot my friend and do what Im told....

Take care.

GG


----------



## herbologist (Jun 25, 2008)

Three times now with positive experiences each time.We had a 2.5 hour lecture with our drug task force educating the best we could,We have never come close to our numbers allowed with all sites.We wouldn't jeopardize our patients.We do have an addiction to different strains,always up to date.
That law was changed 9 months ago.


----------



## ganjagoddess (Jun 25, 2008)

Apparently it was changed almost a year ago... I guess they haven't been having the problems I thought they were...

Why dont you guys come close to your plant number allowed???

I mean we do it because of my chosen growing method, we do no veg plants in a high density sog.

We only average 10 g- 14g a plant, so thats why I go that route....

We were using rotational machines for a while....

How do you guys grow?


----------



## herbologist (Jun 26, 2008)

we recently visited the Bay area and brought back some more knowledge and new techniques.We use a mixture of Sunshine four + additives and fill our beds entirely for mass root growth.You need roots to support Buds without it your plant can't produce at its potential.We also use Advanced Nutrients cannaseur line entirely.We average 4+ pounds per tray dried buds every 120 days,while using three 600 watt digitals.
Be well,Be safe, Herbologist.


----------



## ganjagoddess (Jun 26, 2008)

Oh ok sorry I was getting confused, still am.

So is Theraputics a Dispense, or a Co -op, or are you guys growers for theraputics?

Suprising to see you guys use 600's too.


----------



## herbologist (Jun 26, 2008)

The 600 watts are the best for the money .Simply one well suited dispensary.


----------



## AdReNaLiNeRuSh (Jun 27, 2008)

herbologist said:


> We also use Advanced Nutrients cannaseur line entirely.


How does that work out for you? I read stellar reviews for the product, but didn't want to stray away from my organic nutes (that's what Boulder will do to you...). 


-AR


----------



## herbologist (Jul 2, 2008)

It is a little expensive but I harvested 16.5 from four 4x8 trays dried buds.


----------



## kayd (Jul 15, 2008)

Hi I recently received my medical card for marijuana in Colorado but I was wondering as to where to get it? I have my mom listed as my primary caregiver because I want to start growing once i get a setup and everything but is there a dispensary in Colorado where i can go with my card to get it right now without having to list them as my primary caregiver?


----------



## ta2drvn (Jul 15, 2008)

I am pretty sure that NORML.org has a list for each state, both Dr's and Dispensaries, that is how I found out all the ones reasonably close to me.


----------



## ganjagoddess (Jul 16, 2008)

kayd said:


> Hi I recently received my medical card for marijuana in Colorado but I was wondering as to where to get it? I have my mom listed as my primary caregiver because I want to start growing once i get a setup and everything but is there a dispensary in Colorado where i can go with my card to get it right now without having to list them as my primary caregiver?


Yes you have the ability to go to a club that you join and accepts you in the state of colorado... Herboligist here runs a colorado springs dispense, or hes a caregiver, or hes part of some co-op... Im really not too clear on what he actually is.

But on a side note, because you listed your mother as your caregiver and not yourself, you relinquished the right to grow 6 plants 3 flowering at any given time to her.

There is a form you can fill in and mail off to change your caregiver either to someone else or to your self....


----------



## ganjagoddess (Jul 16, 2008)

So herboligist you use 1800 watts and grow 16.5 pounds huh... thats like a world record of sorts..

7392 grams from 1800 watts??? 4 grams a watt..

Care to clarify or back up before I seriously call bullshit???


----------



## thc4me420 (Jul 20, 2008)

carfull now anything is posible


----------



## newtothis13 (Jul 20, 2008)

Don't think there's a need to react so quickly...I'm sure it was just a mistake and Herbologist will explain when he sees there's confusion. Definitely interested in becoming involved in the program and I reside in Boulder...for now at least. I've been thinking heavily about relocating to CA for the much more flexibility with restrictions, but am loving every single day I spend in Boulder...especially the 4/20 Gathering  that my friend took a great deal in organizing and my roommate's kicked ass jamming out by the UMC.

Adrenaline...I'm assuming you're in Boulder, as well....we should kick it


----------



## ganjagoddess (Jul 20, 2008)

thc4me420 said:


> carfull now anything is posible


Not saying it isnt, but I am beggining to doubt This guys validity, I AM a caregiver in the state of colorado, and I take this business very seriously.

Its easy for anybody to come on here and claim they are somebody, anyone can say IM so and so Clinic... But for one why would a clinic seek representation on RIU??  Then he states hes a grower??? It is all too confusing.



newtothis13 said:


> Don't think there's a need to react so quickly...I'm sure it was just a mistake and Herbologist will explain when he sees there's confusion.


I posted my response TWO weeks after his reply, I wasnt re-acting quickly at all. I thought about his words, and they resonated in me for a while, thinking about how inefficient it is to light even a 4x8 flood table with a SINGLE 1000 watt light, and he states he is using 3 600's over 4 4x8's, comon is anyone seriously buying his final yeild????


Its just common sense.

I think I will call Therapuetics Monday to verify this users validity...


----------



## newtothis13 (Jul 20, 2008)

Sorry, GG...didn't see the response time, but I was just thinking that there had to be a missunderstanding becasue, I too, disagree with the claim of 16.5 lbs from that many watts. I just think he made a mistake about something. GG...you're in CO?! by the looks of your diary, I would think you're in CA. I love the diary by the way...good stuff!


----------



## ganjagoddess (Jul 20, 2008)

Colorado but I grow weed like Im in Jamaica... hahah

Im on RIU, because we wanted to offer our patients the ability to see There medicine being grown and watch the progress of patient specific plants.

Our patients are dedicated 3 flowering plants and they are all numbered, WE are unique in that we Do NOT keep extra medicine from the patients that come from there specific three plants, they get it ALL... What we do is instead is send out operating costs bills to the patients every month that average between $50-$100.

You pay your bill and you get all the MJ made from your plants, whereas MOST caregivers give you a AGreed upon amount, or doctors reccomended amount, and sell your remaining bud to local clubs and profit from it.

THIS IS TECHNICALLY ILLEGAL...

caregivers are not allowed to charge you directly for medicine created, but we are allowed to recoup operating costs. (electricity, Rental locatiion, staff, equipment, ect)


From what I have seen we are the absolute FAIREST caregiver in the state of colorado, or for that matter the United states, and I will challenge any other Mass Caregiver to prove me wrong on my claims.

Cheers,

GG


----------



## herbologist (Jul 21, 2008)

Drop us a line for more information at 719-633-7124.


----------



## herbologist (Jul 29, 2008)

We average 1800 watts per bed with stellar results,18-24 inch shafts as wide as a pop cans. with beds totaling 4+ pounds per bed, site dried buds.
Be well be safe,Herbologist


----------



## jimthomas (Aug 3, 2008)

Impressive results. How deep is your planting bed if I might ask? Drip irrigation? Do you only sell product you grow yourself or buy also from other caregivers?


----------



## herbologist (Aug 4, 2008)

You can drop us a line and we would be willing to talk with you 719-633-7124.Mon-Sat 9am-5pm


----------



## ganjagoddess (Aug 4, 2008)

OH ok so your saying 1800 per tray... so 4 pounds from 1800 watts.

Three trays, so you have 5400 watts burning. gotcha...


----------



## SmokerMRA (Aug 4, 2008)

yo how would u be able to get a medical card like what do u have to be hurt or idk i just wanna grow weed in my house with out being illegal


----------



## ganjagoddess (Aug 5, 2008)

The Hemp and Cannabis Foundation,Medical Marijuana Doctors, Medical Marijuana Clinics, Serving The Cannabis Community Since 1999 - Medical Marijuana as treatment for chronic pain, chronic nausea, AIDS, cancer, glaucoma, chronic muscle spasms, Oregon 

This is one of the best sites for explaining how it is done.


----------



## herbologist (Aug 5, 2008)

Watt for your money,You will produce 98000 lumens from a Hortilux 600 .That is just under what a 1000 watt produces and you only draw 5.2 amps verses15 amps from a 1000 watt light.


----------



## herbologist (Aug 5, 2008)

No ,I am saying I get 4 pounds out of 1800 watts of power consecutively on one tray.Not bad for round eye!


----------



## herbologist (Aug 5, 2008)

ganjagoddess said:


> Not saying it isnt, but I am beggining to doubt This guys validity, I AM a caregiver in the state of colorado, and I take this business very seriously.
> 
> Its easy for anybody to come on here and claim they are somebody, anyone can say IM so and so Clinic... But for one why would a clinic seek representation on RIU?? Then he states hes a grower??? It is all too confusing.
> 
> ...


I am sorry I didn't get back sooner .I pull four pounds per tray every four months with my newest coming in at 5-5-five full pounds dried buds off each tray.Call bullshit and come and learn more.I am sorry you can't handle the truth.


----------



## ganjagoddess (Aug 5, 2008)

ganjagoddess said:


> OH ok so your saying 1800 per tray... so 4 pounds from 1800 watts.
> 
> Three trays, so you have 5400 watts burning. gotcha...


Thats why I wrote this, I uncalled bullshit.

derr.

BTW 98,000 lumens isnt just under what a 1000 watt hps puts out.

1000 watts put out around 150,000 lumens

K.

Also 1000 watt lights dont draw 15 amps, more like about 9 amps.

There actually 1080 watts being pulled for a 1000 watt HPS.

and its watts/volts = amps.

Dont know where the hell you get your facts.

GG


----------



## ganjagoddess (Aug 5, 2008)

Oh and thats at 120v, 240v and its half that, so I dont get your point about the amperage at all.


----------



## COmidnightrider46 (Aug 6, 2008)

ganjagoddess said:


> So herboligist you use 1800 watts and grow 16.5 pounds huh... thats like a world record of sorts..
> 
> 7392 grams from 1800 watts??? 4 grams a watt..
> 
> Care to clarify or back up before I seriously call bullshit???


OOPS, like you, I CALL THIS BULLSHIT, and why would he be running mules to Cali and back, until recently, then? Ask yourself, is this single dispensary owner who, "Doesn't Play well with Others" talkin' CHIT again? 
If this is the early morning, the bi-polar wave of posting activity is here, with Herbie's *ONLY friend *being his lawyer, and HE PAYS HIM!! YUP, sad, but true.........


----------



## OnSolomonsGrave (Aug 6, 2008)

COmidnightrider46 said:


> OOPS, like you, I CALL THIS BULLSHIT, and why would he be running mules to Cali and back, until recently, then? Ask yourself, is this single dispensary owner who, "Doesn't Play well with Others" talkin' CHIT again?
> If this is the early morning, the bi-polar wave of posting activity is here, with Herbie's *ONLY friend *being his lawyer, and HE PAYS HIM!! YUP, sad, but true.........


All you have done is come on this forum and post shit, why don't you crawl back into your proverbial slum, you walking insult.


----------



## jimthomas (Aug 6, 2008)

Just a question. If 600 watts are so efficient, wouldn't 400 watts be even more so? 
Of course we all know that the dutch grow the best weed. 

Ganja or Midnight: Any familiarity with CT2 (Colin-Colon?) in Cherry Creek. I was there recently and was very disappointed. Talk about bipolar.




ganjagoddess said:


> Thats why I wrote this, I uncalled bullshit.
> 
> derr.
> 
> ...


----------



## AdReNaLiNeRuSh (Aug 6, 2008)

No, they are separate entities. Originally, Collin and Mike (the owner of CT) came to an agreement in which royalties -- or something along that line -- would be paid for allowing Collin to use the franchise name. However, there are some problems now and I believe they are going to court. 


-AR


----------



## COmidnightrider46 (Aug 7, 2008)

OnSolomonsGrave said:


> All you have done is come on this forum and post shit,


postin' CHIT is what a messageboard is for, just look at the "World Record Lies" being pushed from CS way, obviously you are a PAID stooge, enjoy, hahaha!!


----------



## herbologist (Aug 7, 2008)

We originally formed a CT 2 for Denver patients,Collin decided after two months that he knew more than he needed.I have not received even the down payment,so now I will familiarize Collins to court proceedings legally.I will not get angry about all the mishaps and assaulted clients,We have formed together to go to court for what is right.We will remove the the filth that we put on Denver's plate and open another location very soon.
Be well, Be safe. Herbologist


----------



## ganjagoddess (Aug 7, 2008)

jimthomas said:


> Just a question. If 600 watts are so efficient, wouldn't 400 watts be even more so?
> Of course we all know that the dutch grow the best weed.
> 
> Ganja or Midnight: Any familiarity with CT2 (Colin-Colon?) in Cherry Creek. I was there recently and was very disappointed. Talk about bipolar.


Jim,

To answer your question, the reason why 400's are not deemed as the all effcient light is because of how close the light is needed to be placed to the plants, If you factor in height from canopy for the three wattages (400,600,1000) 600 becomes the winner for overall spread and lumens.

However in a setting where the activities are legal and growroom design budget and wattage usage are irrelevent 1000 watt lights are the way to go allowing for slightly less lights, and the abiltity to have a higher light above the canopy which in turn allows for easier maintenece of high plant counts.

For the average home enthusiat, 600's are the holy grail.

Then again CT seems to have great success with 600's and I can see why with 3 of them over 1 4x8 table, it would the perfect spread of lighting for that size.

I am considering using two 600's over 1 3x6 table, based on his documentation of his setup instead of 1 1000 watt light for that area.

I feel I would get better spread that way.

SO THANKS HERBOLIGIST....

GG


----------



## OnSolomonsGrave (Aug 7, 2008)

COmidnightrider46 said:


> postin' CHIT is what a messageboard is for, just look at the "World Record Lies" being pushed from CS way, obviously you are a PAID stooge, enjoy, hahaha!!


No these boards aren't for shit talk they are to help people. Clearly I am paid, I have no idea what the hell that even means. All I see if your worthless ass with 8 posts and all of em are talking shit. Do something worthwhile and you might be considered more then just random forum trash.


----------



## ganjagoddess (Aug 7, 2008)

So wait, in the midst of all this new drama, is midnightrider this COLIN fellow???

And sorry to hear herboligist that this guy did that to you, it just goes to prove that even in the legal side of the marijuana industry there are still scandolous people amuck.

WOW!


----------



## herbologist (Aug 7, 2008)

*Check out this growth*!!!!


----------



## MrFishy (Aug 7, 2008)

So how many what watt lights are hangin' how far above about how much bud in that picture, Herb?
Thanks.


----------



## AdReNaLiNeRuSh (Aug 7, 2008)

Herbologist,

That pic is very nice, but within the enormous realm of the internet, it is merely a dime a dozen. If you really want to impress people, snap a picture of your fully-qualified and functional laboratory. That, my friend, is quite exceptional.


-AR


----------



## ganjagoddess (Aug 7, 2008)

I truly would love to see that.


----------



## herbologist (Aug 7, 2008)

I have been remodeling over the last 6 months with some really neat ideas.I would have to say the best thing we have is our Glycerin tincture.The new High Times has a weak version,we have been doing this with food grade glycerin for beverages for years .now its out of the bag,lets get everyone on the same page:
1.Five gallons glycerin,
2.two and a half pounds good trim and lower bud material,(grind in food processor to flour)
4.Put all in huge kettle and warm for 14 days on warm,sift through a bubble bag and cool.
5.Take one quarter dropper for full size adult,for five hours of relief.



Moderator, feel free to add to recipes-Herbologist


----------



## herbologist (Aug 7, 2008)

MrFishy said:


> So how many what watt lights are hangin' how far above about how much bud in that picture, Herb?
> Thanks.


12 plants per bed.4x8 Beds,three 600 watt digital,Advanced nutrients cannaseur line entirely.would show more but we don't even High Times it.
Our new run has only 9 plants per bed ,same lighting and we our pulling 5 pounds finished trimmed buds per tray in12 weeks of flowering.three weeks of vegative.


----------



## MrFishy (Aug 7, 2008)

herbologist said:


> 12 plants per bed.4x8 Beds,three 600 watt digital,Advanced nutrients cannaseur line entirely.would show more but we don't even High Times it.
> Our new run has only 9 plants per bed ,same lighting and we our pulling 5 pounds finished trimmed buds per tray in12 weeks of flowering.three weeks of vegative.


Thanks for the data . . . how far _above _the growth for this set-up, please?
Are you dropping to 9 for better light coverage, or are the harvests larger than 12 in the same space, due to slight crowding?


----------



## jimthomas (Aug 7, 2008)

Herb, 

Thanks for the growing tips. Please let us know when you open your store in Denver. What type of irrigation system do you use and do you reuse the potting mix?

Anyone have an opinion as to how one 1000 watter on a six foot light track would work with a 8x4 tray. Wouldn't 8 plants be better than 9 in this configuration.


----------



## ganjagoddess (Aug 8, 2008)

Or you could fit 50 plants flower straight from rooted clone, with the same light mover.

then you would achieve roughly .5 - 1 ounce per plant and all with no veg.


----------



## herbologist (Aug 8, 2008)

I don't reuse the sunshine 4 mix as to bacteria.as far as one 1000 watts with a light mover would produce airy buds.Hey!If that is what you have now,make it work.Pull off your harvest and then upgrade,so many want to go big before they know how to grow,


My mix;Two large bags of per light on bottom of tray,
:two blocks of sunshine four fluffed out.
:two large bags Earth worm castings,mixed good with Sunshine mix.
:Two tablespoons of lime per gallon of mix.mixed well.
One large bag light Warrior,mixed well.


----------



## jimthomas (Aug 8, 2008)

Herb,
Sounds like a good recipe. I'm also going to add a big bag of Fox Farm Happy Frog for the mycorrhizae and humic acids. I could supplement the 1000 watters with a couple of 400 w ceramic metal halides on both ends when flowering. That would get me up to the 1800 watts your using. Also these new CMH's put out a lot of UV and have a better light spectrum than MH or HPS but as far as I know are not yet available in 600 or 1000 watts. I'm only allowed 9 mature plants but I could sign up a couple more patients if successful. Can you accept surplus crop from caretakers or do you have any patients in the Denver area that I could sign up?

Also, how tall do your plants get? 

As far as reusing the soil, I was thinking that flushing with a hydrogen peroxide solution would get rid of most of the bacteria and viruses? Do you ever flush your trays?


----------



## OnSolomonsGrave (Aug 9, 2008)

jimthomas said:


> Herb,
> Sounds like a good recipe. I'm also going to add a big bag of Fox Farm Happy Frog for the mycorrhizae and humic acids. I could supplement the 1000 watters with a couple of 400 w ceramic metal halides on both ends when flowering. That would get me up to the 1800 watts your using. Also these new CMH's put out a lot of UV and have a better light spectrum than MH or HPS but as far as I know are not yet available in 600 or 1000 watts. I'm only allowed 9 mature plants but I could sign up a couple more patients if successful. Can you accept surplus crop from caretakers or do you have any patients in the Denver area that I could sign up?
> 
> Also, how tall do your plants get?
> ...


Who would makes lights over 400 imho


----------



## ganjagoddess (Aug 9, 2008)

jimthomas said:


> Herb,
> Sounds like a good recipe. I'm also going to add a big bag of Fox Farm Happy Frog for the mycorrhizae and humic acids. I could supplement the 1000 watters with a couple of 400 w ceramic metal halides on both ends when flowering. That would get me up to the 1800 watts your using. Also these new CMH's put out a lot of UV and have a better light spectrum than MH or HPS but as far as I know are not yet available in 600 or 1000 watts. I'm only allowed 9 mature plants but I could sign up a couple more patients if successful. Can you accept surplus crop from caretakers or do you have any patients in the Denver area that I could sign up?
> 
> Also, how tall do your plants get?
> ...


The extra 400's are a WASTE, they would need to be closer to the plant canopy than the 1000's and in general it would be a fruststaring setup.

Just Go with the 1000 watts on light rails.

Also Herbie isnt going to help you with client refferals as you are a caregiver.

Also he will not buy excess from you.

Dont get me wrong, Im not trying to put words in his mouth, but he will probally just say call him, and then over the phone tell you no.


----------



## herbologist (Aug 9, 2008)

First off I would put the 1000 in the middle and 400 on each side.the 1000 watt will cover about a 6x6 area and the 400 will add the extra light needed.

:I buy daily from our members and growers that support our community with quality medicine.You are always welcome

I personally keep over ninety mother strains in house daily for our growers needs or just plum Desire.I order over forty strains a year directly from my friends,world cannabis cup winners.

I will assist any and all sincere caregivers in our state that assist legally and legal patients.

Ganjagoddess please do not assume anything,as I treat everyone with respect until they prove differently in nature.

Obviously herbologist knows more than he's saying.

I veg for three weeks they get about twenty inches tall when I start flowering.I'll have to bend for the next eight weeks.


----------



## ganjagoddess (Aug 10, 2008)

Never said anything about respect??? Figured you would just say to call you.

But overall Are you filing 1099's for the people you buy from??? 

Also to JIMTHOMAS you would be better off using the single 1000 on a light mover, no need to spend an additional 288kwh a month with the 400's, 1 1000 on a light mover does the trick just great, also 2 600's not on light movers accomplish the same desired effect.


----------



## OnSolomonsGrave (Aug 10, 2008)

or 3 400's!


----------



## jimthomas (Aug 10, 2008)

ganjagoddess said:


> Never said anything about respect??? Figured you would just say to call you.
> 
> But overall Are you filing 1099's for the people you buy from???
> 
> Also to JIMTHOMAS you would be better off using the single 1000 on a light mover, no need to spend an additional 288kwh a month with the 400's, 1 1000 on a light mover does the trick just great, also 2 600's not on light movers accomplish the same desired effect.


Thanks for the tips. 288 kwh is only about $30 a month extra. I could also hang some fluorescents on the side walls instead of the 400's or install another 1000 watts overhead without the light track. I'm seeking to optimize lumens with my current lights not necessarily lower operating costs. I guess 3 - 600's would be ideal, but I already have the other equipment. My grow area is only about 9x6. Also wouldn't the 400's benefit the grow by adding the better light spectrum and UV of the CHM's to the red/yellow of the 1000 watt Hortilux HPS. 

Just seeking to recoup some growing costs or trade extra product for some other items. Would that still require a 1099? While I want to stay legal, I'm not sure I want to be listed in the Fed's database as a grower.


----------



## ganjagoddess (Aug 10, 2008)

There are co-ops out there that will pay you cash for extra crop, usually they offer you around $3000 a pound or less, but if they dont 1099 you, then you technically are doing something illegal and most likely so are THEY..

Ya lots of people dont pay there taxes, and who likes having to pay taxes, Im not trying to be a square but its the truth, in this "legal" business why not keep it that way.


----------



## OnSolomonsGrave (Aug 10, 2008)

The government pays farmers to raise corn, where are my subsidies?


----------



## jimthomas (Aug 10, 2008)

ganjagoddess said:


> There are co-ops out there that will pay you cash for extra crop, usually they offer you around $3000 a pound or less, but if they dont 1099 you, then you technically are doing something illegal and most likely so are THEY..
> 
> Ya lots of people dont pay there taxes, and who likes having to pay taxes, Im not trying to be a square but its the truth, in this "legal" business why not keep it that way.


 
I guess as long as the Fed govt says pot is illegal that won't happen.


----------



## herbologist (Aug 11, 2008)

You can be a caregiver for others,and we would love to hear from you .1-719-633-7124 ask for Michael.
We appreciate you and all the others that make us possible.


----------



## herbologist (Aug 11, 2008)

You can use what you have ,I have one of my beds with 2 1000 watts now.We want heavy buds not airy.I go up to 4000 a pound on premium.
Yes we file a receipt when we buy and we send them a 1099 at the end of the year.I am trying to communicate more out of the shop's and on the net with quality caregivers and growers alike.I personally don't like the phone.Anything else I can help or assist with love to meet new people.


----------



## ganjagoddess (Aug 11, 2008)

herbologist said:


> You can use what you have ,I have one of my beds with 2 1000 watts now.We want heavy buds not airy.I go up to 4000 a pound on premium.
> Yes we file a receipt when we buy and we send them a 1099 at the end of the year.I am trying to communicate more out of the shop's and on the net with quality caregivers and growers alike.I personally don't like the phone.Anything else I can help or assist with love to meet new people.


You sound very responsible, I would say you are a great provider.

Glad to hear that your absolutely legit, all across the board.

Sorry to hear about CT2.


----------



## VictorVIcious (Aug 11, 2008)

herbologist said:


> You can use what you have ,I have one of my beds with 2 1000 watts now.We want heavy buds not airy.I go up to 4000 a pound on premium.
> Yes we file a receipt when we buy and we send them a 1099 at the end of the year.I am trying to communicate more out of the shop's and on the net with quality caregivers and growers alike.I personally don't like the phone.Anything else I can help or assist with love to meet new people.


 Do you know Krystal Martinez, from her time in CO??, she is working with us in Michigan, we have qualified our petition for this falls ballot. Thanx for the information you have shared, yes folks could meet you some where less public, lol VV


----------



## herbologist (Aug 12, 2008)

I know Marty ,I had the pleasure of meeting with him two years ago.Incredible fellow!


----------



## herbologist (Aug 12, 2008)

I had so many people that wanted us closer to them ,We will be locating in Denver very soon to better serve those that have put their trust in us.Collins is in for a surprise,he's collected taxes and has never paid them.Breach of contract,Living in a comm building not zoned for tenants.Slander,defamation of character and assaulting the female clients.Sexual harassment,Poor products,and the list go's on.We have retained legal counsel.


----------



## ganjagoddess (Aug 12, 2008)

I wouldn't be on here spelling out your case against him....

But technically the only thing YOU have against him is Breach of contract.

And maybe slander or defamation of character which IS HARD as hell to prove,,,

The rest is on other shoulders to make a case against him.

And they have poor products because A little while ago I heard they were buying ounces off the street for $250.00 if it looked OK.

I remember hearing that everybody and thier sister was trying to sell them weed.


----------



## jimthomas (Aug 12, 2008)

No receipts at CT2-strictly cash. Seem to have all the customers they can handle even though prices are high and selection is poor.


----------



## herbologist (Aug 13, 2008)

Now you know why!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## steeze (Aug 19, 2008)

Can anyone help me out as to a good doctor to see about this and applying for a card? My doctors i see currently are my own family members, and wish to see someone else in persuing getting my card? 

K


----------



## ganjagoddess (Aug 19, 2008)

Totally visit this link for Colorado...

The Hemp and Cannabis Foundation,Medical Marijuana Doctors, Medical Marijuana Clinics, Serving The Cannabis Community Since 1999 - Medical Marijuana as treatment for chronic pain, chronic nausea, AIDS, cancer, glaucoma, chronic muscle spasms, Oregon 

THCF is one of the best doctor offices specializing in MMJ.

Browse through that page it outlines every step of the process, and exactly what is needed from you.

You must understand however, that they will need chart notes from three previous docotr visits faxed to them, and they must be in relation to your condition for which you applying for a MMJ card.


----------



## jimthomas (Aug 19, 2008)

Canna Med in Denver should be able to help.


----------



## herbologist (Aug 22, 2008)

Their is several in the Denver area,Green Cross,THCF,Canna Med.


----------



## K.J (Sep 9, 2008)

ganjagoddess said:


> Colorado but I grow weed like Im in Jamaica... hahah
> 
> Im on RIU, because we wanted to offer our patients the ability to see There medicine being grown and watch the progress of patient specific plants.
> 
> ...


This is very interesting. My wife and I are soon moving to CO from a neighboring state due to their medical cannabis laws. We also are planning to become caregivers and grow for patients in need. We've been contemplating different models that would help us remain legal under the current laws, while being able to provide medicine to patients at a fair cost. We don't want to make a ton of money, but we do feel that it's fair to be compensated for our time and expenses just like any other medical provider/business in existence. 

The model you explain here is very close to some of those we've come up with. I'd be interested in hearing more from you about how things are working for you.


----------



## ganjagoddess (Sep 9, 2008)

The only problem with our model, was we werent able to incorporate it until we had 50+ paitents.

If you look at it, if you are only taking in $100 from a patient and you only have 3 patients, there is no way it is possible to stay in business at first.

So some deals must be made. Once we had the patient count though, we came to this conclusion, and it has been working great for us ever since.

Also When a bunch people arent able to afford the premium, or dont pay it on time, it can hurt the overall effect of things, as sometime my paychecks dont always come on time so to speak, but overall no major problems thus far.

So I think we are doing good despite some problems we hit earlier this year.


----------



## herbologist (Sep 10, 2008)

I'm glad others are seeing clearly what we have been saying all along.


----------



## K.J (Sep 10, 2008)

ganjagoddess said:


> The only problem with our model, was we werent able to incorporate it until we had 50+ paitents.
> 
> If you look at it, if you are only taking in $100 from a patient and you only have 3 patients, there is no way it is possible to stay in business at first.
> 
> ...


Yes, I agree. All of the models we've come up with would require a lot of work and patience before they start becoming financially viable for us to operate on a full time basis. But that's fine. As I said before, we're not looking to get rich. We just want to make a fair salary doing good works that we love. 

Hopefully our model will be able to accommodate those who can't afford medicine, or can't afford the state's card fee; maybe we can offer a card fee scholarship, or free medicine when possible to those who can't afford to pay us.

I'm very happy to hear that it's working out for your outfit as well as a number of others in the state. I had concern for a long while there that the law just didn't allow for such a thing, or that it would be interpreted in that narrow way by the law enforcement community in CO. It looks like things aren't so cut and dry there and that there's room in the laws for caregivers to provide medicine to many multiples of patients in need while being able to pay their own bills.


----------



## ganjagoddess (Sep 11, 2008)

They made laws that would shut down big caregiving ops, but it failed.


----------



## ganjagoddess (Sep 11, 2008)

herbologist said:


> I'm glad others are seeing clearly what we have been saying all along.


So Herbie, how have you been?


----------



## herbologist (Sep 11, 2008)

The problem showed it's head when the DEA instructed the Registry to only allow five caregivers per provider.There own interpretation of what they wanted.unjust and unlawful,we all need to follow the law or it doesn't mean anything for anyone.We our working on a new program to drop the prices for all those that are ill.No more street prices.We all need to work together at eliminating the Profiteers and lowering prices for the ill.This all started over a little old lady being molested in the park while locating medicine for her Cancer.We have work long and hard with many of concerned patients to get where we are today. while meeting some really good people and some not so savory ones,you have to weed out those that are after strictly profit and those that are truly doing everything they can to better there patients lives.
We started our club with the patients in mind that is the key to success.Our assistance program was designed to help those that could not afford the street prices we all are accustom to.The program was designed on 10 % back according to GODS plan,we our now approx 25% assistance .We have added many new classes at our resource center for patients.new growing opportunities,discounts on all their supplies.distributorships to assure the lowest prices and so much more.
I have been very busy with the new staff and locations openings.we aim to change the way we are being looked at and perceived.
The truth to the matter is ask allot of question and demand the answers that you want or keep looking.Their are allot of quality providers in CO you just need to keep looking.I had two such people in my shop yesterday that wanted some of my CT limited strains for their patients and I would not assist them as they don't assist us only themselves.They want everything with no consideration to what it took to get those specific medical strains.I kindly refused our services.I suggested they spend some of the clients income on seeds and they did not want no part of it.there are those that do what they need too and there are those that do what they want to for as little out of their own pocket as possible.Are they even paying taxes,insurance,security.or even rent for the patients to have a safe place to come.Or is it back alley and dark parking lots?I do not claim to be perfect but those that are providing for you,need to look after your needs as well.I am able to do so much with the patients support,Why cant the others do ANYTHING????????????????????????But ask for more.I am heart broken over GREED.


----------



## K.J (Sep 11, 2008)

I agree, greed has ruined a lot of good things in the medical cannabis communities across the nation (particularly in CA). That isn't to say that I think dispensaries should be run at a loss, or that there's something dirty about profit, because there isn't. It's when people try and rape others for everything they're worth just to make an extra buck that the problem come (you know, sort of like the big pharma industry in this country). 

It's good to provide good service and excellent medicine. It's good to make a profit in doing so; everyone needs to be able to support themselves. It's good to assist those patients in need who cannot afford your regular prices. But it is never good to squeeze every last penny out of the patients who come to you for help.


----------



## herbologist (Sep 14, 2008)

We put our patients into their own grow environments to provide for themselves.We are just a stepping stool for many.Although some choose to do no more than purchase.CHOICES,We all have them,lets not blame others.


----------



## redmitzi01 (Sep 20, 2008)

can someone help me find the cherry creek dispensary in colorado, I just recieved my medical card and would like to use it!!


----------



## Dr.KleenGenes (Sep 21, 2008)

Hi all.I*'m in missouri and our state bill passed butwas trumped by the feds!My question is,being in missouri and having all these painfull dissabilities,how do/or can i get a card in a state(close as poss),so i can leagaly posess,grow for myself only?This 70mg. of methadone for 8 0r 9 years is bullshit.Can some one help me?Dr.D.*


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 21, 2008)

weedtracker.com


----------



## herbologist (Sep 22, 2008)

redmitzi01 said:


> can someone help me find the cherry creek dispensary in colorado, I just recieved my medical card and would like to use it!!


I am in the process of shutting down the Cherry Creek store this week.I apologize as Collins has fallen short on his obligations and commitments.I hope to reopen a new store in December.


----------



## COmidnightrider46 (Sep 24, 2008)

Let the patients be the judge......


----------



## ganjagoddess (Sep 24, 2008)

COmidnightrider46 said:


> HUNDREDS OF PATIENTS CAN'T BE WRONG..............
> 
> The only 'real' Denver patient collective~*NRAD North Reasonable Access Denver* has just celebrated one year anniversary and is offering a complimentary four therapy "Green Cross" Care package to each and every one of its visitors this week.
> 
> ...



As I agree with you that single pro dispenses may become eventually non existiant, it will by no means be because of patients.

Free Market always prevails in this side of the world, and the fact of the matter is that there are alot of patients who like and humble the idea of a "weed" store, as opposed to underground back alley meetings.

The only way I ever see them going away is by state regulation and laws preventing them from operating as anything other than non profit, or not for profit orgs.

Also I am not by any means a dispense owner, nor affiliated with any dispense, but coming on this website and reffering to someone who is putting his neck out there to provide marijuana to a community as a "seedy" individual to me just screams that you are what you see in him.

This is hardly the place for defamation, so I suggest you do your thing and he does his and you two play nice as this isnt a site for your advertising nor propaganda....


----------



## K.J (Sep 25, 2008)

ganjagoddess said:


> Also I am not by any means a dispense owner, nor affiliated with any dispense, but coming on this website and reffering to someone who is putting his neck out there to provide marijuana to a community as a "seedy" individual to me just screams that you are what you see in him.
> 
> This is hardly the place for defamation, so I suggest you do your thing and he does his and you two play nice as this isnt a site for your advertising nor propaganda....


Amen! Take your petty bickering elsewhere. I get so tired of seeing your posts bashing your competition. It's a low down and dirty tactic.


----------



## dvsdsm (Sep 25, 2008)

Well just my two cents on it, good luck with that in Colorado. I hate to see people claiming to be in it for the patients and have outrageous prices, especially for the elderly/ disabled on limited income. When all the time it's just people who were doing it on the low in the first place and were big enough to invest in it legitimately. I hope for the patients sake that's not the case. It sounds good on paper, let's see how yall do. I'd be worried if you started popping up shops in Steamboat Springs, Glenwood Springs, Aspen, etc cause that would be obvious it was just money oriented, not patient oriented. Like I said good luck with that, time will tell if your hearts in the right place or in the pocketbook. God bless you all.


----------



## herbologist (Sep 25, 2008)

I apologize for this seedy fellows following. I worked with this fellow for Nine days when I was opening my new store three years ago. In that nine days time, I saw an ounce of what we sold for $70 turned into 10 eighths and sold for $45. I saw printing bills marked up 400% and no printing ever furnished. I saw lies, deceit, and too much deception to list here. I parted with this fellow. 

6 Months later, he convinced me he was on the right track. We started the new "One Love" festivals. I paid rent and security for everything and these were to be free and legal medical marijuana gatherings with no sales only informative information. Trippin' Tipton Was caught four times selling out of closet and bathroom stalls. I was informed that we were no longer able to hold these events at the facility any longer because of these issues.

He convinced two other advocates to help him open a new dispensary. Which he stole, lied, manipulated, situations to sound like he was cheated. He then assaulted his business partner and hired witnesses to substantiate his story. 

He then opened NRAD which stands for "North Robbed Again Denver". He shared this place with his girlfriend. He fell, he fell several months behind in rent due to his known business practices. So instead of going straight and narrow, he assaults his girlfriend. And to cover all of this up, he said she had an attack. She was arrested and he got away free and clear. This is common for him though, for he has been in many situations in shady alleys and always comes out clean. This might be because of the known tactics in Colorado turn in three get off free! 

I'd like to end this book and I am leaving so many chapters untold because there is just way to much to tell in this story. But we need to tell of his latest endevour with his last two partners M--- and A--y untill he robbed both of them for several thousands.Colorado Knows your True colors and nobody will play with you. You sir are of poor character and deserve to be shot but not buried. Thank you for your time. Be well be safe.

Herbologist


----------



## ganjagoddess (Sep 26, 2008)

dvsdsm said:


> Well just my two cents on it, good luck with that in Colorado. I hate to see people claiming to be in it for the patients and have outrageous prices, especially for the elderly/ disabled on limited income. When all the time it's just people who were doing it on the low in the first place and were big enough to invest in it legitimately. I hope for the patients sake that's not the case. It sounds good on paper, let's see how yall do. I'd be worried if you started popping up shops in Steamboat Springs, Glenwood Springs, Aspen, etc cause that would be obvious it was just money oriented, not patient oriented. Like I said good luck with that, time will tell if your hearts in the right place or in the pocketbook. God bless you all.



I Sincerly do hope that Dispenses pop up in every single city in the United states, and I care less about who owns them or who own many of them.

What is it the hippy pot smoking so Ethical about???

What Starbucks can have thousands of stores and prey on the free market economy that we thrive in but pot must be kept oh so sincere???

It is only when there is mass competition and thriving of a business that prices fall.

So are you saying you dont want to progress towards competition for the pot selling business, and implemnet a infastructure of thousands of marijuana selling stores, so that one day if and when it is made legal, you too can purchase you marijuana at a free market price????

Guys, set aside the Pot store should only be good, and hippy happy menatallity and realise that only by overgrowing and over selling the goverment can we make marijuana a free plant.....

Let the free market reign...


----------



## dvsdsm (Sep 26, 2008)

herbologist said:


> I apologize for this seedy fellows following. I worked with this fellow for Nine days when I was opening my new store three years ago. In that nine days time, I saw an ounce of what we sold for $70 turned into 10 eighths and sold for $45. I saw printing bills marked up 400% and no printing ever furnished. I saw lies, deceit, and too much deception to list here. I parted with this fellow.
> 
> Thanks for getting what I was addressing Herbologist.


----------



## herbologist (Sep 26, 2008)

Only through truth will we ever be free.I appreciate the support and understand that we will set the stage for Colorado.I pray daily for clear understanding.We all have so much to work for as a whole not independently.


----------



## ganjagoddess (Sep 26, 2008)

Well you have our support, and I am praying for clear understanding from all who may not understand how you help people.

I am also praying that your business CT has a record breaking year in profits, so that you may continue to help the fragile state of affairs that we exist in by using your companies profits to help others and further education and support in our state.

Good luck herbie.


----------



## herbologist (Sep 26, 2008)

You make me want to cry.I Would like to invite you out to WEEDTOBERFEST
When:Oct 8.
Where:Owsleys Bar and Grill.
2151 Lawrence st,Denver
Time:1:00-6:00 pm.
Why:Cannabis Therapeutics wanted to show Co how we do it .Sponsoring this event for all to be heard and seen.We have supplied all the food and entertainment for this event.FREE to donors for CO NORML.We sponsor several events a year to help educate the masses to options they might have never seen or met before.We invite all caregivers or dispensaries to represent themselves.


----------



## K.J (Sep 26, 2008)

herbologist said:


> You make me want to cry.I Would like to invite you out to WEEDTOBERFEST
> When:Oct 8.
> Where:Owsleys Bar and Grill.
> 2151 Lawrence st,Denver
> ...


Sounds like a good time. I'll be in CO by then. Do I need to have a card to attend? I'm not sure we'll have our cards by then.


----------



## COmidnightrider46 (Sep 27, 2008)

HERBIE, having been kicked off messageboard after messageboard for your lies and inappropriate behavior which is derogatory, defaming and slanderous in every way, due to jealousy. 

you piece of WORK, let me tell you, a couple years ago your story was confirmed by many many lawyers and doctors that Timothy did 80 per cent of your work setting up a facility, IN EVERY WAY. This was for FREE because, as with your defunct carpet laying business you screwed folks out of paycheck after paycheck, while you were RIGHT. Sheesh, YOU continue to be a single dispensary owner, as opposed to a true patient collective, YOU are one of the few people in the entire history of the MMJ Registry in Colorado to ever LOOSE his CAREGIVER STATUS PERMANENTLY!! WOW, talk about having to keep a wife around to keep your legal status. AND WHY did you loose this precious status? OH, guess you were filling out caregiver slips and providing them to the state without the knowledge of a patient. OOPS, THAT is not only a NO-NO, but in the old WEST you would have received the correct punishment for abusing frail patients in this manner, period. 

I spend hundreds of hours in courtrooms across the state helping advocate for legal patients and caregivers, however, HERBIE only has been to court previously when it was to be sentanced to PRISON, correct? GEE, you just don't seem to be the caring $700. an ounce greedy bastard that most who have known you for more than one visit know.

YOU will be trapsing to Denver hours away, bringing 'WET' and the LIES to spew, as well. 

I have not EVER assaulted anyone, nor stolen a penny, ASK ANY PATIENT who is legal in this state for more than a year. THOSE HUNDREDS OF LEGAL PATIENTS AND CAREGIVERS KNOW the REAL TRUTH.


----------



## Sunrise (Sep 28, 2008)

Midnight rider, do you have a store too? I did a google on your name and only found post in forums and a couple about meetings at a library.


----------



## herbologist (Sep 28, 2008)

Bold face lie!kiss-assI am the largest caregiver of the state and you could only wish upon a star for something different.Your latest gimmick is out to officials.selling patients information to growers is criminal.You stole and deceived patients of medicine and money.SHYSTER ,is AND OLD TERM THAT MOST UNDERSTAND AND KNOW.I have heard of your outrageous pricing and caregiver services and look forward to seeing you at our sponsored event on the 4 of Oct,in Denver.Oh why am I the National sponsor for NORML?or the ASA charter for the State??????????Dumb ASS,don't you know all your lies surface quickly?I await our reunion as I rented the club for Octoberfest and will be supplying ALL THE FOOD,SMUCK..I have sponsored the last five events in DENVER and sponsored the ASPEN LEGAL SEMINAR last year and the new national sponsor for Berkley legal seminar and Key West Now Toh you were not invited cuz you always want something for free.I was at ASPEN this year and you were not part of anything other than the midnight runs..You are right about screwing patients lives up.leading them into lllegal grows with the same eight patients slips over and over again.I heard of the outrageous prices you are charging 700 an oz,Is it Gold.I applaude your creative side now get BENT you low life slimey Thiefen bastard.For everyone that knows me ,I gave you more and wiped my feet of you and your Shyster ways. Be well ,Be safe Herbologist


----------



## herbologist (Sep 28, 2008)

He lost the store when he assaulted his providing girl friend.Their was people looking for their money he stole from them on products he got fronted and never paid for.We all have come to the assumption your a CRACK HEAD.Alleys and parking lots are his store


----------



## K.J (Sep 28, 2008)

Seriously, can you two stop dirtying up this thread with your back and forth bickering? Let the patients speak for you! Stop defending yourself and slamming the other in hopes that you might win people here over to your side, because so far you're only succeeding in turning people off!

Is this really what the medical cannabis community is like in CO? Depressing.


----------



## COmidnightrider46 (Sep 28, 2008)

herbologist said:


> He lost the store when he assaulted his providing girl friend.Their was people looking for their money he stole from them on products he got fronted and never paid for.We all have come to the assumption your a CRACK HEAD.Alleys and parking lots are his store


MORE BOLD FACED LIES!

Fact remains I represent the *Rocky Mountain Caregivers Cooperative* group of legal caregivers who supply cannabis medicine for *NRAD North Reasonable Access Denve*r, a Patients Helping Patients in a Collective Fashion! facility which has been located between TWO CANCER CENTERS for OVER 1 YEAR now, and being a GOOD NEIGHBOR to the community. He can BASH me as ONE all he wants to, however, These two entitys are represented by literally hundreds of members who are Colorado legal patients and caregivers.......


----------



## herbologist (Sep 29, 2008)

Alic,Alice,Alice wake up your dreaming.


----------



## herbologist (Sep 29, 2008)

"We the willing,led by the unknowing,are doing the impossible for the ungrateful."We have done so much for so long with so little,we are now qualified to do anything with nothing."
Be well,Be safe. Herbologist.


----------



## steeze (Sep 29, 2008)

Okay so i have applied for my card and should be getting it soon. Could someone explain to me about the caregiver options, as i have heard many stories and would like a clearer more definitive answer. I have also heard of some extravagant prices at dispensaries, although i have yet to go myself.


----------



## ganjagoddess (Sep 29, 2008)

steeze said:


> Okay so i have applied for my card and should be getting it soon. Could someone explain to me about the caregiver options, as i have heard many stories and would like a clearer more definitive answer. I have also heard of some extravagant prices at dispensaries, although i have yet to go myself.


Hey Steeze,

So You can be your own caregiver, and grow 6 plants (3 flowering, 3 in veg)

Or you can appoint someone to do that for you, and you relinquish the right to do that yourself.

Or you could not be a grower and just pay $50 per eight at the dispenses.

Also even if you are growing for your self or appoint a caregiver to do so, you may still visit dispenses.


----------



## herbologist (Sep 30, 2008)

You can grow 6 plants unless your Dr, signed on more,3 veg ,3 flowering.
You may assign a caregiver and still grow your own as long as it is agreed to.
Shops all have different ideas and standards some better than others,pricing the same way, some good and some not so good.Some shops have variety while others might only carry but two strains.Generally theirs selections as low as 150-500 for a full .Depending on the people running things caregiver or Profiteers ?I have heard many horror stories of Denver shops charging in excess of 700.00$ an oz,That's robbery without a Mask.I have heard of shops under weighing products to increase revenues.I have just heard in Amsterdam they got caught putting lead shaving into the weed to add weight.This leading to people getting lead poisoning.You need to ask around and you will find a quality store not just a filing cabinet with some products in it!
Be well,Be safe.Herbologist


----------



## K.J (Sep 30, 2008)

ganjagoddess said:


> Hey Steeze,
> 
> So You can be your own caregiver, and grow 6 plants (3 flowering, 3 in veg)
> 
> ...


Is $50 per eight an average price at dispensaries in CO?


----------



## steeze (Sep 30, 2008)

Okay, so how much do care givers charge to grow the weed for you? I would prefer not to have it grown at my house. But i have also heard that at dispensaries that it is often much more expensive, or the same as street pricing? How do you appoint care givers? How do you find them? Does anyone know of any?


----------



## steeze (Sep 30, 2008)

As for a caregiver, what can one expect to pay them? How exactly does that work? Do they just grow plants for me, and i get what is harvested? How much can i expect to get from a caregiver monthly? How much should i expect to pay them monthly?


----------



## K.J (Sep 30, 2008)

Excellent questions Steeze, can't wait to see the answers.


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 30, 2008)

go to WeedTRACKER - Powered by vBulletin and register, you dont have to be a patient, but they list Dispensarys from all the MMJ States, should help, in the Colorado they list like 5 or 6 places, check it out and tell me what you think


----------



## K.J (Sep 30, 2008)

SICC";1396752]go to [URL="http://www.weedtracker.com/forums/ said:


> WeedTRACKER - Powered by vBulletin[/url] and register, you dont have to be a patient, but they list Dispensarys from all the MMJ States, should help, in the Colorado they list like 5 or 6 places, check it out and tell me what you think


Well, the idea is cool and all, but I can't find anything useful about CO in their Dispensary Directory (shows me California only) or the Co-op Maps section. The layout is horrible and very difficult to navigate. The banner ads at the top of every single page need to go! I think I'll just stick with ROI and ask questions here.


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 30, 2008)

K.J said:


> Well, the idea is cool and all, but I can't find anything useful about CO in their Dispensary Directory (shows me California only) or the Co-op Maps section. The layout is horrible and very difficult to navigate. The banner ads at the top of every single page need to go! I think I'll just stick with ROI and ask questions here.


what you talkin bout, if you scroll down there is other options to pick from, i went to the colorado one before i posted, yea they have those links but its not even bad, its a site for mmj, this is for growing, maybe you should look around before you jus give up, from the looks of it your the only one in colorado so i doubt this site is gonna be usefull....


----------



## K.J (Sep 30, 2008)

[quote="SICC";1397771]what you talkin bout, if you scroll down there is other options to pick from, i went to the colorado one before i posted, yea they have those links but its not even bad, its a site for mmj, this is for growing, maybe you should look around before you jus give up, from the looks of it your the only one in colorado so i doubt this site is gonna be usefull....[/quote]

Well, I looked and looked and I cannot find anything for CO under the directory section. Maybe you can provide a direct link?

I'm the only one in CO? Huh? There are many other posters here in CO.


----------



## AdReNaLiNeRuSh (Sep 30, 2008)

Hi,

A caregiver works just as the name implies -- you name an individual as your caregiver and in turn they provide you with 'care.' There is no set amount that the caregiver is to give to the patient. That is a factor that needs to be negotiated before hand. It's hard to really give an average figure becuase the amount can vary quite a bit. For some people, an ounce or two a month is sufficient; for others, a whole plant or two per harvest. Again, it really does depend on the people.

As for finding caregivers, that's an easy task. Most local dispensaries will gladly sign you on. The THCF medical forum can connect you to other growers. Or, simply call the THCF clinic and request information on a caregiver. They will give you an individual's number.

Just our of curiosity, what area of CO are you looking for a caregiver in, and how much are you expecting in return?


-AR


----------



## steeze (Sep 30, 2008)

im in DTC area


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 30, 2008)

yea its under Other MMj states, here a link< my bad http://www.weedtracker.com/forums/forumdisplay.php/colorado-1082.html?f=1082


----------



## K.J (Oct 1, 2008)

[quote="SICC";1399977]yea its under Other MMj states, here a link< my bad http://www.weedtracker.com/forums/forumdisplay.php/colorado-1082.html?f=1082[/quote]

Thanks for the link. It's a ghost town over there for CO.


----------



## "SICC" (Oct 1, 2008)

Yea they only listed like 5 "Clubs" but only in one people have posted in, so hopefully you can search the shop names for more info


----------



## empire01 (Oct 6, 2008)

Can you grow your own in Colorado and still be a member of a dispensary? I'd like to grow my own, but I like the variety you can find at a dispensery. One bad fan motor, and you'd be out for a month!


----------



## herbologist (Oct 6, 2008)

Thats the best part ,you grow what you want and still shop the choicest of strains.


----------



## ColoradoSpringsOrganic (Oct 23, 2008)

steeze said:


> im in DTC area



Hello steeve, we are Colorado Caregivers if you would like more information you can contact us at [email protected].

We like to keep things small, high quality and personal. 

As for the bickering in this post...geez guys!! I feel like you are both giving Colorado caregivers a bad name! So many posts complain about the care in Colorado, and no wonder when two main places in the state are bickering on message boards like this! I have met herbologists wife ( I believe) and she is very nice, but the way you two are going about things makes me skeptical to associate with either side, no matter who is telling the truth, because its too hard to tell and makes you all look sort of sketchy! 
Just my opinion, I'm not here to offend. It's unfortunate that there are bad caregivers out there, and hopefully people can get through the bullshit before they get hurt!


----------



## herbologist (Oct 24, 2008)

were you the group raided last Friday,And then all returned due to being legal?


----------



## ganjagoddess (Oct 27, 2008)

Colorado is a nice state, and everyone i have met has been nice.

I think all the dispense owners/Caregivers should get together and look over each others backs better though, because you live in a state of turmoil, where not only is your job half federally illegal, but because it would better the state of things.

You need to construct a set of ethics for businesses and people like you to follow and submit it to the state for looking at.

Eventually it might spark a de-regulation at the white house level.

Just my .02


----------



## herbologist (Oct 29, 2008)

Colorado is young at this compared with CA and we our full of independent ideas and concepts.Cannabis therapeutics invited all dispensary owners and caregivers into their shop for a dispensary information seminar last year.We brought in the top attorney in the country to educate everybody and help set the standard for the state.We have consistently defined the statues and there interpretation for all in CO.
I agree that we should form a type of medical union.This could help set standards for all.Proper guidelines for dispensary owners and patients alike.Whats next?


----------



## ganjagoddess (Oct 30, 2008)

Dang you guys do alot...

Is there any way to donate to your cause?


----------



## herbologist (Oct 30, 2008)

the movement as a whole needs help organizing.It would be great if we could put on a medical marijuana function every week to enlighten and get like minds working together for change. 
Be well,Be safe.Herbologist


----------



## farmerbob (Nov 3, 2008)

A coop can be formed of private caregivers, dispensaries, coops, and collectives to regulate prices and ensure meds stay organic, among other things.


----------



## herbologist (Nov 4, 2008)

We would need to regulate the products as well.some shops offering 50 different products ranging from 100-500.If you take what the others are selling at 60.$ and eighth it would cost you 480.$ wheres the difference?I have toured over thirty different dispensaries only to find most our charging the same,Ca a little higher than here.I have seen what these shops call medicine and I would have to give it away for free,or bake with it.


----------



## farmerbob (Nov 5, 2008)

IMO, it is pretty easy to regulate quality. Registered gardens being inpected regularly by an independent inspection agency for organics.
 The price is more important, with places charging $500+ for an ounce that doesn't even cost $100 to grow. I dont know how CA does it, with so much supply shouldn't the price drop? Even CO has cheaper meds... $300-$350 per ounce for the best. I can even see $400 Even Black Market is cheaper then $500 (according to High Times THMQ). Clubs charging more then the Dark Side support the Dark Side. $150-$200 more per ounce doesn't justify the cost of ensuring it is medicinal quality.


----------



## herbologist (Nov 5, 2008)

farmerbob said:


> IMO, it is pretty easy to regulate quality. Registered gardens being inpected regularly by an independent inspection agency for organics.
> The price is more important, with places charging $500+ for an ounce that doesn't even cost $100 to grow. I dont know how CA does it, with so much supply shouldn't the price drop? Even CO has cheaper meds... $300-$350 per ounce for the best. I can even see $400 Even Black Market is cheaper then $500 (according to High Times THMQ). Clubs charging more then the Dark Side support the Dark Side. $150-$200 more per ounce doesn't justify the cost of ensuring it is medicinal quality.


If you were using the entire line of Advance Nutrients Cannaseur line you would have room for some discussion .Quality seeds cost real money .I order cannabis cup winner not the free hand out from some joe.


----------



## farmerbob (Nov 5, 2008)

herbologist said:


> If you were using the entire line of Advance Nutrients Cannaseur line you would have room for some discussion .Quality seeds cost real money .I order cannabis cup winner not the free hand out from some joe.


 How would you know what nutrients I use? Actually, I use Foxfarm that I buy from your wife's store. Thinking of changing to Humbolt Nutrients line. Anything constructive to say about that or just more random attacks?



PS. Advance Nutrients CONNOISSEUR line is for YIELD and it isn't even ORGANIC!!! SHAME ON YOU, SIR!

 Organic medicine ONLY, PLEASE!

I'm asking you again, please stop attacking me. You keep on puking negativity which NOBODY needs.


----------



## herbologist (Nov 5, 2008)

farmerbob said:


> How would you know what nutrients I use? Actually, I use Foxfarm that I buy from your wife's store. Thinking of changing to Humbolt Nutrients line. Anything constructive to say about that or just more random attacks?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Actually you are a bigger idiot than I thought. Only 1 part of the Foxfarm is all Organic. All the others are synthetic DUMBASS! 

I have nothing to prove, however, I love the point of sale program and my camera system. You and I will clearly be talking.Sue-EEEEEEEEEE


----------



## Sunrise (Nov 5, 2008)

herbologist said:


> I love the point of sale program and my camera system. Sue-EEEEEEEEEE


 What does this mean? This statement above REALLY makes me nervous and does not make me feel safe AT ALL!


----------



## farmerbob (Nov 5, 2008)

Wow, I'm really scared. Track down whoever bought Foxfarm over a year ago from the store and match it to the camera. Then what? Match it to a photo database to find out who I am? I would have never told you that if I still used the store or had my name there. Keep trying buddy.

 Still nothing constructive?



> I love the point of sale program and my camera system. You and I will clearly be talking.


 Was that a threat? Are you coming after me now? Last I checked, this was America. I can say what I want. You are doing well enough making yourself look bad.

 Again, stop attacking me. You have just physically threatened me and that is where I draw the line. I've wasted enough energy defending myself from you. Please stop your childish behavior before you cross the line.

 I know more secrets about you, Mikey! We go way back but you dont even know my first name! Maybe you will figure it out or shut up so we can move on to helping people here.

PS. Having trouble keeping employees? I know what you did last summer!

SHAME ON YOU, MIKEY!


----------



## farmerbob (Nov 5, 2008)

herbologist said:


> Actually you are a bigger idiot than I thought. Only 1 part of the Foxfarm is all Organic. All the others are synthetic DUMBASS!


This is directly from the Foxfarm Website:



> *Our Products: Organic or Synthetic?*
> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Our Peace of Mind® and Happy Frog® fertilizers are 100% organic. Our Big Bloom Liquid Fertilizer and all of our soils are also organic.*[/FONT]




This is directly from Advance Nutrients Connoisseur line website:



> Because Connoisseur is the powerful two-part ultra-premium hydroponic nutrients formula that *makes your flowers swell up like they're on steroids*. Connoisseur is the only two-part, ultra-premium hydroponic nutrients bloom phase formula that changes the way your plants produce flowers. Because of its *unique ingredients*, Connoisseur re-engineers bloom phase so your plants *hit peak bloom earlier*, add more resins and *weight*, and yet are ready for harvest in the same amount of time as always.


 Hmm, organic or steroids? You decide people.

 Mikey, I have bold faced the parts I think you actually looked for when you decided what nutes to use. Those same reasons you looked for make me sick. It's why people get headaches and itch. SHAME ON YOU! Can we end this pointless battle now? I'm sure other people are more tired then me with the wasted energy.


----------



## farmerbob (Nov 5, 2008)

Sunrise said:


> What does this mean? This statement above REALLY makes me nervous and does not make me feel safe AT ALL!


 Good job, Mikey.
 It means dont disagree with him or he will hunt you down. Thats another thing I heard about him which is why I made an annonymous name before I contacted him. Look what happened with just questions. I told him I shopped at his store and he probably immediately started watching the tapes! LOL! Like I would be that stupid. I saw how you threatened Tim T. Go ahead, cross-reference all the variations of Bob! If you look back in the post history you can see I'm not the only one he attacks, even threatens with lawsuits and intimidation!!

SHAME!


----------



## herbologist (Nov 6, 2008)

This event should be interesting,I am interested in the judges backgrounds and experience in growing.


----------



## farmerbob (Nov 6, 2008)

I am more interested in the Growers' backgrounds and experience in growing, but to each his own. Any FarmerJoe with a MMJ card can be a judge.


----------



## herbologist (Nov 6, 2008)

This was one of the issue that did not make any seance to begin with.And then it is also open to the public,How?And anyone being a judge ?


----------



## herbologist (Nov 6, 2008)

You know I look like a billy goat from behind.You really think you can stack your buds to mine?The only part of fox farm that is 100% organic is bloom,Call a rep


----------



## farmerbob (Nov 6, 2008)

herbologist said:


> You know I look like a billy goat from behind.You really think you can stack your buds to mine?The only part of fox farm that is 100% organic is bloom,Call a rep


I cut and pasted that directly from the Foxfarm website, but whatever. AN Conny will probably always produce bigger buds, but quantity isnt everything. You are right, I am wrong.
*



FoxFarm: Our Products: Organic or Synthetic?
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Our Peace of Mind® and Happy Frog® fertilizers are 100% organic. Our Big Bloom Liquid Fertilizer and all of our soils are also organic.[/FONT]

Click to expand...

*


----------



## herbologist (Nov 7, 2008)

I have tried 90% of the nutrients available out there and had others try what I didn't.I paid for entire lines to be used so I could get first hand knowledge directly of products.I do the sampling for my patients sake.I have been using the entire Advanced Nutrient line of cannaseur for about two years now.We have had some of the fattest juiciest buds you could imagine while bringing our number count down.We do nine plants per 4x8 bed lighting with three 600 watt digitals, Harvesting 0ver five pounds per tray dried buds only.


----------



## farmerbob (Nov 7, 2008)

That is impressive. Three 600w per tray, all 3 HPS or do you put a MH in the middle? 5 lbs per tray every... 3 months? I bet it's a sight to behold!


----------



## herbologist (Nov 7, 2008)

One is a halide, in the middle.The weight did not come till the numbers went all the way down to nine plants.I continually tweak something or change something in the mix just to experiment new each time.


----------



## COmidnightrider46 (Nov 7, 2008)

farmerbob said:


> Good job, Mikey.
> It means dont disagree with him or he will hunt you down. Thats another thing I heard about him which is why I made an annonymous name before I contacted him. Look what happened with just questions. I told him I shopped at his store and he probably immediately started watching the tapes! LOL! Like I would be that stupid. I saw how you threatened Tim T. Go ahead, cross-reference all the variations of Bob! If you look back in the post history you can see I'm not the only one he attacks, even threatens with lawsuits and intimidation!!
> 
> SHAME!


KUDOS, farmerbob, it appears that negativity is abundant, along with an ego that works against the community over time. It is ONLY as medically correct as the poorest patient who derives benefit from same. Cannabis cup seeds will NEVER justify my vets from being able to afford the quality they need to survive and thrive.........eliminating harmful synthetic narcotic and prescription drugs from their diets, as much as possible. Effective cannabis therapy saves lives and should be affordable to ALL. 

.....AT LEAST, he maintains a GREAT relationship with the owners of ADVANCED NUTRIENTS but, YOU CAN NOT OWN THE PLANT, mikey!!


----------



## herbologist (Nov 8, 2008)

You sir were removed from my presence after acquiring medicine in oz form then turning one oz into TEN Eighths for resale.
You were videoed receiving a full oz then returned the next day claiming it was a half (witnessed by a Rabbi and four other people)
You were given 120 grams of hash to give away free by Cannabis Therapeutics,only to be sold by you instead.
You were given free medicine to give away,only to sale for profit.
You wanted to be a partner with NO MONEY!
You were caught selling out of a closet at our one love festivals on multiple occasions,( we agreed no sells at these events,We were removed because of this)
You have assisted in four different dispensaries All removing you over theft.
You cheated your high school sweet heart out of her investing in you.(she lent you her retirement only to be scammed by you)He could not grow shit.
You and your second sweetie had a fight and the police showed up.You had her arrested claiming she didn't take her medicine verses you for ASSAULT and BATTERY.
You lied to NORML, to be invited claiming you were a reporter.(more lies)
You sell patients identities to illegal growers for profit.
You set up multiple grow locations all on the same 12 patients identities.
You can run,you can hide,but Colorado knows your true side.


----------



## farmerbob (Nov 8, 2008)

And to change the subject back...
Does anybody have an idea how many dispensaries are in Colorado? I know of 5 in Denver, 1 in Boulder, 1 in Ft Collins, and 3 in the Springs. One is opening up in Grand Junction as I write this. How about COOPs? I know of 1 in Boulder and 1 in the Springs. A neutral third party should be commissioned to visit all the dispensaries and COOPs and rate them.


----------



## herbologist (Nov 8, 2008)

Two in Fort collins.Two in Boulder.one in Auroa.Six in Denver,Two in Springs.One in Manitou.


----------



## McFatty's (Nov 10, 2008)

Cool, 2 in Fort Collins and 2 in Boulder... Perfect. Once I finally get this card (I know I'm elligible), I'm going to need to find a shop. Earlier in this thread it said something about $70 an ounce, is this the case for costs?


----------



## herbologist (Nov 11, 2008)

farmerbob said:


> And to change the subject back...
> Does anybody have an idea how many dispensaries are in Colorado? I know of 5 in Denver, 1 in Boulder, 1 in Ft Collins, and 3 in the Springs. One is opening up in Grand Junction as I write this. How about COOPs? I know of 1 in Boulder and 1 in the Springs. A neutral third party should be commissioned to visit all the dispensaries and COOPs and rate them.


Pete,
Your back ally dealing is not a dispensary.Lets tell the facts now about you and your families ways.


----------



## Pip2andahalf (Nov 12, 2008)

McFatty's said:


> Cool, 2 in Fort Collins and 2 in Boulder... Perfect. Once I finally get this card (I know I'm elligible), I'm going to need to find a shop. Earlier in this thread it said something about $70 an ounce, is this the case for costs?


I'd love to find an answer to this question as well!


----------



## K.J (Nov 14, 2008)

I'm finally in CO and am now a legal patient under our states medical cannabis laws. I have visited a few dispensary's/coops now and have decided upon Cannabis Therapeutics. 

Now, I'm aware that there's a bit of infighting that goes on in this community and have heard a few disses here an elsewhere about the owner of CT (Herbie), but I so far have found it to be mostly just that, infighting and competition. Herbie and his staff were quit gracious and know their stuff. I'm not interested in becoming a part of the fighting that goes on in the MMJ community in CO between dispensary's/coops, so take this as just one patients opinion and do with it what you will. 

The place is wonderful, run just like a dispensary should be. Great staff, HUGE selection (20+ strains on hand, lotions, balms, teas, tons of edibles, hard candies, beautiful and low priced glass, vaporizers, clones, seeds, hash, bubble hash, pure THC extracted from plants, medicinal capsules etc.). The security was tight and proper and all rules of the club appeared to be observed while I was there. The prices were fair to a bit on the pricey side, but all seemed well worth the cost (and I hear costs will be coming down in the new year). 

For those who think a dispensary running a club such as the one I described above can sell OZ's for $150-200, you should think real hard on that. Imagine the costs involved (employees, rent, taxes, materials, heat and lights, lawyers, activism, medicine supplies and lab work etc). Sure they make a nice profit, but they also give out and provide low cost medicine to indigent patients. They also have on hand lots of free educational materiel (the club has a members only loaner library and free educational materials all over the place). They also seem to be hard at work developing new and effective means of medicine administration and studying the effects of cannabinoids. 

Proprietors of clubs like this one deserve to make a living at what they do, just like any hard working human does. 

Time will tell, but thus far I give them a HUGE thumbs up and would recommend them to anyone. In my opinion, this is how a dispensary should be run (assuming that they truly do follow through on all of the various aspects of their mission...again, time will tell).


----------



## farmerbob (Nov 14, 2008)

herbologist said:


> Pete,
> Your back ally dealing is not a dispensary.Lets tell the facts now about you and your families ways.


 Though I know a Pete that used to work for you, it is not my name sir. Nor is he an ally of mine, not even a personal friend. Or did you mean back-alley? I'm thinking you quoted my post by accident because I didn't say I had a dispensary. I am a FARMER, sir.


----------



## Xaviuz (Nov 16, 2008)

K.J. - Thanks for a real "meaty" review on Herbs business and shared stance regarding industry infighting and competition. 

I am in a delima as to exactly where I am moving in March, but that aside, Colorado being a place I really like, I am trying to take into consideration many, many things. Finding a great team to work with as my preferred dispensary will be towards the top of that list. 

Anyone who has ever been or who is now currently a business owner, knows that to do things legit and by the books 100% of the time- product and service mark-up can be a tricky formula, especially when it's regarding an already highly controversial topic during a period of complete economic wavering. 

Personally though, I want to make sure the place I "call home" when I move, to be around and operating securely and safely for at least as long as I am there (I also hope they will continue to offer, no....ENCOURAGE, their patients and employees to stay up on the latest issues pertaining to our industry...something they have made readily available through their ...did you say....Members Free Loaner Library? That's generous). Just one of many services I would value. 

Please understand, I haven't ever been into a "legal dispensary" except for in Amsterdam and if it's safe to assume the quality of your High Quality Medicine is the same as their "Top Shelf" gram price at a coffee shop (rough conversion from Euros to $ from my trip last year), then it's still a great buy at $400. I don't know what 'standard anything' is for a dispensary, but all I can do is search for a place that meets my likings and offers the things I value most...even if it does take up more of the already very little disposable income I have. And for me...I already pay a lot of money for my meds, so getting to go somewhere and kick the tires or ask questions is a bonus. I will 

When the time comes for me to bring my harvests to the market (legally), I have decided to look for dispensaries who are professional and COMPASSIONATE with their less fortunate medical patients. But I am a giving person and value this at a cost of profit to myself. 

Anyway, I am definitely interested in swinging by your location Herbologist if I end up in COS; and once I get my state MMJ rights. I enjoyed reading the Dispensery Info packet on your website Herb- it was handy to send to a family member who is into law enforcement in Michigan (gives a nice and respectable way to go about handing the already popular situation in his MI county).

Side Note Herb- Did you notice if many of the Dispensaries from your visit to CA, stocked Mr. Nice Super Silver Haze Meds? (going to keep this as a regular in my garden when I move. Currently focusing some trial and error stuff on a new set-up with some Dutch Passion Fems I had laying around).


----------



## herbologist (Nov 18, 2008)

We carry both strains at this time both organically grown no pesticides ever used.I would like to take this time to thank all those that came and visited us this last week.I enjoyed the opportunity I had to share time with each and everyone of you.I look forward to our long lasting relationships and future time we might share together.


----------



## herbologist (Nov 20, 2008)

We our here for everyone who is searching for answers.


----------



## msgrappling (Nov 30, 2008)

What do you need to do to become a caregiver in Colorado? Isn't it true that all dispensaries in CO are licensed Caregivers and that all their customers have designated them as their primary caregiver? As a Medical Marijuana patient do I have to designate one particular dispensary as my primary caregiver before I can buy from that dispensary?


----------



## fireog (Nov 30, 2008)

No. You can go to any dispensary in co you want


----------



## Sunrise (Nov 30, 2008)

I was told that I had to
designate 1 dispensary owner as my primary before I can buy from them.


----------



## herbologist (Dec 1, 2008)

Yes you need to designate to be legal.CA just included CO when they changed thier caregiver guidelines.


----------



## BadDog40 (Dec 1, 2008)




----------



## NomadicSky (Dec 1, 2008)

I didn't want to read this whole tread but I saw that on youtube the soda-snack machine that doles out weed. 

In an absolute world there's one in every gas station, walmart, walgreens.


----------



## msgrappling (Dec 2, 2008)

Hi, this is to herbologist. I just moved here and got my MMJ card and will likely use CT for my initial caregiver but I was wondering if I were to start my own shop in the Lakewood, Wheatfield, Golden area if there'd be one city better than another. Do I need to talk to the authorities first to mitigate any possible raids? I'm thinking of talking to Warren Edson and if he can help maybe put him on retainer....? I'm a little worried. Would you be able to help me or is this business more competitive than cooperative. I understand both but I doubt I'd be your competition being so far away up here unless you opened another shop. I'm more the cooperative type and think it would be good to have as many risk takers on our MJ side instead of infighting. I think there's going to be far more patients in the near future than any one business can handle and I doubt the feds are going to let anyone get super huge without some sort of expensive battle. Having more businesses means more power for everyone as long as they're far enough apart. Or am I wrong? I'm new at this so keep that in mind. I may even go to San Francisco because it's so safe for dispensaries but it's so freaking expensive to rent there. Especially on Haight street.


----------



## farmerbob (Dec 3, 2008)

There are a few good cooperatives in Colorado. You can PM me for info on how to contact each one; they are based in Boulder, Ft Collins, Denver, Springs, Pueblo. There are quite a few dispensaries in each area, five that I know of opened just this month statewide. Two in Denver, two in the Springs, one in Pueblo. I would still say Denver is the best place for having the most clients. You can look at the State Health Dept website and it breaks down number of patients per county, for instance El Paso 552 patients. It also says its monthly growth percentage by county, for instance El Paso +12%. Its a good place to start. Another good place to go is attorney Brian Vicente of Sensible Colorado, for $150 he will give you an hour to answer as many questions as you can write down and think of... highly recommended! If you are a registered patient we can get you in contact with the right people. Good luck.


----------



## farmerbob (Dec 4, 2008)

herbologist said:


> Yes you need to designate to be legal.CA just included CO when they changed thier caregiver guidelines.


 This is false. CA has NO SAY in CO law... WHATSOEVER! CO DPHE policy is 1 caregiver for purposes of growing. CO case law has proven that you cannot limit patients to just 1 caregiver no more then you can resrict a patient from going to DrugFair or ANY other pharmacy for medicine. Patients are not restricted to 1 place to obtain medicine, especially a medicine so essential to life.


----------



## edux10 (Dec 4, 2008)

I didn't understand the 

"CA just included CO when they changed their caregiver guidelines"

That doesn't make much sense. included CO in what?


----------



## herbologist (Dec 4, 2008)

a caregiver must do allot more than just provide medicine.Food,travel,Dr appointments etc....
I would not believe everything you hear from people,some are to cheap to pay legal counsel.our attorney is in Key West at the NORML Legal seminar right now getting the low down.We our the National NORML Sponsors.I wonder how such a little place could stack so high.


----------



## msgrappling (Dec 4, 2008)

Are you saying a MMJ patient can designate more than one caregiver. That seems fair since patients often need multiple doctors to treat multiple problems. farmerbob I've been following you on some of these threads and i like the way you respond, especially when ur being unfairly attacked.


----------



## Sunrise (Dec 4, 2008)

It definitely makes more sense that a patient should legally be able to get their meds from more than just 1.

What if that 1 caretaker's plants all die, then what is their patient to do, suffer till they can grow more?


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 4, 2008)

herbologist said:


> a caregiver must do allot more than just provide medicine.Food,travel,Dr appointments etc....
> I would not believe everything you hear from people,some are to cheap to pay legal counsel.our attorney is in Key West at the NORML Legal seminar right now getting the low down.We our the National NORML Sponsors.I wonder how such a little place could stack so high.



who are you calling cheap? 


and once again you praise yourself. you must have the smallest penis. j/k lololol


----------



## Erbalengineer (Dec 4, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> who are you calling cheap?
> 
> 
> and once again you praise yourself. you must have the smallest penis. j/k lololol


Why would you deliberatly chase after the herbie?Even his grow shop has better prices than yours.Fact.There are alot of cheap dispensary owners here most from CA.And herbie is the only one doing things accordding to the law.He has been this way from the beginning,setting standards when others do not care.


----------



## BadDog40 (Dec 4, 2008)

Where's my boots, the shits getting way to deep.


----------



## Erbalengineer (Dec 4, 2008)

Herbologist is faceing death right now in the hospital with blood clots and a few from around this state has robbed and cheated him over the years.And I am going to speak as load as i can to get heard.No where in the rules does it say you can not build yourself up.And you all might be the ones who robbed him how do we know.


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Dec 4, 2008)

Erbalengineer AKA Herbologist. I just examined your grammar and english/writing skills and style and have to conclude that it is a 100% match. nice try!


----------



## Erbalengineer (Dec 4, 2008)

Dude,You all are so full of yourselfs you couldnt see clear of your noses.I would not want to be in his shoes dealing with so many issues .


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Dec 4, 2008)

Erbalengineer said:


> Dude,You all are so full of yourselfs you couldnt see clear of your noses.I would not want to be in his shoes dealing with so many issues .





herbologist said:


> I am not in CA which has different guidelines in each county.We Rock the Rockies.





herbologist said:


> In our statue it says whatever your caregiver deems necessary for your conditions.So we request of our Dr to consider ingestion over inhalation.





herbologist said:


> Normally patients are allowed 6 plants total 3 in flowering 3 in vegative.We do have exceptions to the rule if your Dr deems you require more.


anyone else notice the periods and no space after each sentence..check it out...hes not fooling me...but i am medicated..lol


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Dec 4, 2008)

Erbalengineer said:


> Maybe you guys or gals or whatever need to do more,I am tired of seeing the moderator team up with another member cuz they do not like him.Allot of people do not.Envious over what he does do.





herbologist said:


> Ever patient that walks through my door is legal already.Paint a banner for yourself you need it.





herbologist said:


> We always have a trial period on new items to see how patients react and respond.Yes ,we give away free baked items daily to sample.feedback is critical to what we provide. Be well, Be safe,herbologist





Erbalengineer said:


> thank you for signing off properly ass kisser.Do you swallow dick?Question only


 

more evidence.


DIRTHAWKER said:


> anyone else notice the periods and no space after each sentence..check it out...hes not fooling me...but i am medicated..lol


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 4, 2008)

erb has been banned, herb is right behind him.


----------



## J.Ransom (Dec 18, 2008)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> anyone else notice the periods and no space after each sentence..check it out...hes not fooling me...but i am medicated..lol


Jiminy Jillikers Batman You've Done It! You cracked the Riddler's Puzzle!


----------



## jergus (Jan 27, 2009)

A word on colorado springs caregiver "Cannabis Therapeutics" - CT - cannabistherapeutics.net. If you have no other alternatives check it out, otherwise, avoid it like the plague. I'm a medical marijuana patient with no hidden agendas....just relaying my experiences with CT. 

You can get meds there equivalent to street prices and street quality (inconsistent). Decent meds there run $60 to $70 an eighth.....for stuff like white widow, train wreck, recon, etc. They do sell stuff cheaper but it is crap and not worth considering. Do not let them sell you anything that has been pre-bagged.....this is colorado and it dries out fast. Most of the pre-bagged meds are dry and don't smoke well .... plus the buds are brittle and that is BAD. Buy the stuff that's stored in jars!

In order to get any meds or services there is a $20 or $25 membership fee and you have to sign them over as caregivers. As caregivers they will use you to grow plants and the only thing you get out of it is the privilege of paying them the previously mentioned $60-$70 an eighth. 

I believe I read from herbie that only 50% of their clients or so keep CT as caregivers after the first year. Herbie likes to think it's because all those folks are growing their own and moving on. This may be true but I think many independent growers would still like a backup option but I wouldn't retain them even for that purpose. In my opinion they would retain more customers if the got their shit together. 

I have purchased clones from CT. If I remember correctly they sell clones for $20 each. If you buy a clone you should be guaranteed it's a female. One of the few clones I picked up from CT was a MALE (and no it wasn't hermied....full male all the way...check out my post if you doubt). That was time and money well spent. 

They sell seeds for $10 each and are NOT feminized. But hey....with a great place like CT if you need seeds just look in your sensi buds you bought up from them at a high dollar. I've gotten seeds in 3 different varieties of $65 an eighth bud from them. Again....wtf!? Maybe only 3 seeds per eighth but even I know that as soon as a bud is seeded all it's energy goes to the seed so you get weaker buds. 

They do offer growing classes. Most people know but if you're just checking into CT you should know that they also run the greenhouse tech store in the springs and they really want you to buy grow equipment and supplies there.... ka-ching! $$$$ Of course they are going to offer grow classes so you will buy grow equipment.

If you are a registered med mj patient and can't find a good caregiver just bite the bullet and grow your own because chances are you're going to end up doing this anyway. If you need clones, just buy some seeds from a good place like .. www.worldwide-marijuana-seeds.com .. grow the seeds and clone em.....you couldn't ask for better genes to start with and your buds will be everything you hoped they would be.


----------



## farmerbob (Jan 27, 2009)

That was a great review, jergus. That place was my first care-giver and the reason we started our coop.


----------



## jergus (Jan 28, 2009)

i'm just trying to get info out there to colorado mmj patients


----------



## pikes peak 69 (Jan 28, 2009)

Very informative post and I applaud you posting your opinion. Although I support growing your own, there are times when a patient can't or has no desire to do it themselves. At that point go to a reputable club. At this time, I've seen nothing but good come from the Highlands Coop and have sent many people that way. 
I am also open to pm's discussing anything else.

pp69



jergus said:


> A word on colorado springs caregiver "Cannabis Therapeutics" - CT - cannabistherapeutics.net. If you have no other alternatives check it out, otherwise, avoid it like the plague. I'm a medical marijuana patient with no hidden agendas....just relaying my experiences with CT.
> 
> You can get meds there equivalent to street prices and street quality (inconsistent). Decent meds there run $60 to $70 an eighth.....for stuff like white widow, train wreck, recon, etc. They do sell stuff cheaper but it is crap and not worth considering. Do not let them sell you anything that has been pre-bagged.....this is colorado and it dries out fast. Most of the pre-bagged meds are dry and don't smoke well .... plus the buds are brittle and that is BAD. Buy the stuff that's stored in jars!
> 
> ...


----------



## jergus (Jan 28, 2009)

yo all....sorry for the previous rant. i let my pain and frustrations get the best of me. herbie....if you read this stuff i hope you use it to make improvements in your business. things i've said may be harsh but it's accurate. fix it and you'll retain more clients...and everyone will benefit.


----------



## jergus (Jan 30, 2009)

fyi.....i've asked rollitup to take down my post on ct. i'm not out turn ruin anyone....just want to make a point. if ct really is the largest caregiver then ct should be setting the standards and the bottom line is it's not happening.


----------



## Sunrise (Jan 31, 2009)

I support what you said! And I will also say that a person like him has no conscious of others and really doesnt care. A lesson and reminder to those of us that do care, to take the time to speak out.
Remember, he does not care! He went into it with the wrong intentions and still, his actions shows it. If he ever changes his actions towards others, I would see that as a miracle.

Anyone that goes into a business, or life for that matter, pretending they want to help mankind, but meanwhile are only in it for themselves, is wrong!
In my book, its evil and does not deserve to be anyone that I would ever associate with or will support.

 [FONT=&quot]Thankfully, there is an outnumbered amount of people here on RIU, The world, and we here in Colorado who do care. 

*
 
[/FONT]


----------



## GrowTech (Jan 31, 2009)

jergus said:


> A word on colorado springs caregiver "Cannabis Therapeutics" - CT - cannabistherapeutics.net. If you have no other alternatives check it out, otherwise, avoid it like the plague. I'm a medical marijuana patient with no hidden agendas....just relaying my experiences with CT.
> 
> You can get meds there equivalent to street prices and street quality (inconsistent). Decent meds there run $60 to $70 an eighth.....for stuff like white widow, train wreck, recon, etc. They do sell stuff cheaper but it is crap and not worth considering. Do not let them sell you anything that has been pre-bagged.....this is colorado and it dries out fast. Most of the pre-bagged meds are dry and don't smoke well .... plus the buds are brittle and that is BAD. Buy the stuff that's stored in jars!
> 
> ...


man... i really feel bad for anyone who's gotta deal with those guys :\


----------



## Sunrise (Jan 31, 2009)

If you ever come out to visit, promise you will have a better experience. We have fun things to do like, Disczilla, lizard snow fishing, and more 

*


----------



## Jonny Blaze 2020 (Feb 6, 2009)

this is a joke right ive been to most of the places being spoke about in this post and they are all pretty much about looking out for there selfs how about looking out for the patients its not about $$$$ its about trying to make people feel better. im not saying anyone is ripping anybody off cus if ya think about it you dont go to these places and have to buy. so bottom line grow your own it costs an initial invesment of $500- $1000 to grow some for yourself. the about $100 - $300 every harvest after that.


----------



## OldsCool (Mar 5, 2009)

This is my first post here and new to these forums in general. I want to thank all of you for sharing your passion and experience with this special plant, and all the wonders it offers the world. We are almost there! After reading through these pages, it seems half of the responses are negative, and meant to demoralize and attack fellow competitors, while the others are just looking for critical information on the basics. Don&#8217;t we want to make them feel more at ease than with a typical dealer on the street? It sounds like corporate gossip to me&#8230;if you only knew!! I think the dispensary owners are to be applauded! 

I come from many years in the corporate world and can recognize the difference between flat out greed and fair market value/compassion. Ask yourself this. Why are prices so high, what overhead, and is it fair? Easy, you are paying a premium for a huge convenience factor. Not having to wait for your dealer(s) who may or may not show up on time, or at all with questionable quality each time...yea, that is fun! The dispensaries make it easy. Drive over, visit for a little while and leave, all in a safe, predictable and efficient manner. Large sums of capital are needed on a monthly basis just to operate a majority of these clubs. Plus, having dispensaries that can manage to sock away a few bucks to gain some buying power and piece of the market, and still remain respected in the community as a whole, should be well compensated for...again, predictable safe means of acquiring the medicine. Example, Prada should be sold for the same price as Dockers? No offense, just making a comparison. Same commodity, but one may be preferable over the other and has willing buyers to pay the difference. Do you want all bud to be priced the same? However, I do believe it should be commonplace to hold about 25-30% of inventory for the less fortunate. (Fair) That takes care of that. 

If one store is too much for you, find another. That is what a free market economy is. If I invested my time, money, research, property, manpower, and legal fees into something, you better believe I won&#8217;t be just handing it out. In short, these guys have good intentions, and they are in the business of helping people and done so much more good than bad. So what if there is some slippage to the black market. You think big Pharmaceutical companies that strap sample after sample of narcotics to their Reps back all make it to the right destination? No way, Reps are busted all the time for selling off label, and sometimes even told to by their superiors. Business goes on as usual knowing that these are isolated occurrences that are filtered out due to common sense regulation. One last thing, I was not putting Pharma in the same category as Cannabis. That would be an insult to the Cannabis plant&#8230;just thought it would be a good real world example.


 M.L. from CT, we should talk. Will give you a call soon!


----------



## cowabunga (Mar 10, 2009)

Choices may be limited if the amendment to the state's Medical Marijuana law is passed; nonetheless, we are opening (have three caregiverships at this time) a dispensary in western Colorado. Will be offering as many relevant medically related strains as possible.

Not sure how much information to post at this time. Trying to provide a service for those patients who do not have the wherewithal to do it on their own.


----------



## jakob.none (Jun 8, 2009)

msgrappling,
No, do not put a despesary as your caregiver. According to Amendment 20, oinly a person can be your caregiver not a group. If you want to sign up a person in that despensary as your caregiver, that's your decision but don't do it if they tell you that it's the only way to shop there. New despensaries open up every day, find one that will give you a free sample as a show of good faith.
Robin w/ CannaMed
More Questions? Call 1-877-420-6337


----------



## farmerbob (Jun 9, 2009)

jakob.none said:


> New despensaries open up every day, find one that will give you a free sample as a show of good faith.


You should check out our state registered Non-Profit Cooperative in Colorado Springs. The Highlands Cooperative (719-442-6737) has over 30 varieties of dried medication, over 20 varieties of clones, and the lowest prices in the state. We are open 7 days a week, 24/7 for our patients. You do not need to change your caregiver to us to obtain your medicine, though it will benefit you financially. Even without the discount we are the cheapest in the state but becoming a member will get you 15% off medicine and 20% off other items like Silver Surfer Vaporizers ($150) and all grow equipment (new!) as well as many other benefits including the lowest prices in the state of Colorado and harvest sharing for those that qualify for us to grow for them. Our physician promotes edible cannabis consumption by recommending up to 20 plants per patient or 10'x10' canopy space for $250/yr (CO state fees not included). Located on West Bijou by Denny's, we are appointment only (strictly enforced!) Appointments can be made at 719-442-6737. Our grow store, Green Thumb Gardens (719-228-6940) is located at 2119 W. Colorado Blvd. at 21st Street, next to another great dispensary, Trichome Health Consultants. We have construction companies that will build handicap ramps and widen doors FOR FREE! Our experts will help you design and even build your grow room. Our volunteers will help with yard work, cleaning, rides to doctors, shopping, etc. for those in need. We hope to see you soon, you have nothing to lose!

THC(R) 719-442-6737
10am to 8pm Mon-Fri
12pm to 4pm Sat-Sun

**Free Delivery for patients**
**Automatic Discount for Veterans**
**Free Rewards Program**
**Physician referrals throughout Colorado**

We are the real THC, owning the Trademark in Colorado. We were founded and owned by Veterans and Patients. Our bylaws allow us a slight markup for operating expenses but our goal is to have the highest quality for the lowest price. Any surplus goes to our financial assistance programs, patient, law enforcement, and physician education programs, and other programs that will keep Colorado self sufficient with legendary medication.

**Ask about our newest locations in Grand Junction and Pueblo (Both Offices NOW OPEN!) and soon to be in Denver in July!

**Investor, affiliate, and franchise opportunities are available**

**Webmaster, Secretary/Receptionist, Grant Writer positions now open**

**Please fax your medical records to 719-375-8210 to see the doctor. You need CURRENT medical history with clear diagnosis of CHRONIC disability, including treatment history (physical therapy, prescriptions, surgeries, etc.).**

For more information, please visit us at http://www.thehighlandscoop.com 

RIU Mods~ sorry if this is in the wrong place but the info needed to get out and I have no idea where else to put it.


----------



## NorthernColoradoGreenCros (Jun 10, 2009)

farmerbob said:


> We are the real THC, owning the Trademark in Colorado.



*Hey bra, 

I have heard like three places claim this and just out of curiosity I thought i would run a search on the Colorado Sec of State website and that is not what i found there. If you had someone register that for you, you outta slap them cause as far as I can tell The Healing Center is the registered owners of the THC in colorado. fyi. wassupwitdat?*






[/url]


----------



## farmerbob (Jun 13, 2009)

Looks like The Healing Center snatched it when it expired. Look a little harder next time. You cant just take a trademark the day it expires and call it yours, it doesn't work that way. Here is the original trademark:

http://www.sos.state.co.us/biz/NameReservationDetail.do?quitButtonDestination=BusinessEntityResults&nameTyp=RSRV&masterFileId=20081600643&entityId2=20081600643&srchTyp=MISC


----------



## NorthernColoradoGreenCros (Jun 14, 2009)

farmerbob said:


> Look a little harder next time.


*
Really? Why would I look harder if I found that right off the bat? Give me a break, dont get a hot flash with me I was just pointing something out... sounds like you need to be more hands on. If you wanted it done right......

On a side note, I know you and have heard some good things about your recent opening of The Highlands Coop. Congrats, But I also know Jesse and Deb and The Healing Center. I Know they were already operating as THC before Nov 14. So careful who you sound like you are accusing of stealing intellectual property. 

hmm, infighting is so fuckin dumb.  arent we all on the same side?



**edit ..... so calling yourselves "the real thc", implies you were around before the others or were the first with that name. Neither being correct. And the real thc is **Tetrahydrocannabinol.  Again this is no arguement, simply an observer asking about facts being pointed out. 
*


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 14, 2009)

THC - how fucking original. 

i'd got with POT myself.


----------



## jeepboi (Jun 15, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> THC - how fucking original.
> 
> i'd got with POT myself.


Providers Of Tetra.....hc ?

Providing Oral Treatment

Putting Out Tards 

People On Trees 

Popping Old Tablets 

Priests Observing Teens Sucking


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 15, 2009)

Patients Operating Therapeutically


----------



## Tyrannabudz (Jun 15, 2009)

There is a new MMJ service in the Denver Metro Area called "Mile High Quality of Life". As of now delivery and consultation services are available to those who qualify under state law. They will be opening a clinic soon.
[email protected]


----------



## farmerbob (Jun 16, 2009)

You're right, D. I didn't mean to get snippy with ya. I was just surprised to see that from Jesse but I understand it's business.


----------



## budbizgirl (Jun 20, 2009)

your guideline doc was very helpful.... aside from the limit of the number of people you can serve at one time, is there a limit to the total number of clients one dispensary can serve?


----------



## Percolator (Jul 12, 2009)

budbizgirl said:


> your guideline doc was very helpful.... aside from the limit of the number of people you can serve at one time, is there a limit to the total number of clients one dispensary can serve?


There is going to be a meeting about the number of patients that can be served in Colorado. I only dream that I could make the meeting but due to slavery of money that has been established in this economy I will be working. I urge anyone in the area that can make it to do so especially if you have any testimony to the support of the amount of clinics that are open to the reasons that they should support more than five patients. Look at a high school classroom of 25+ and that is the education norm in this country when on this issue it is only the propagation of marijuana to be distributed to patients that can benefit from its use? It is far more simple to grow a weed and sell it to adult patients than to teach a subject to 25+ students and very simple to maintain a close relationship than the environment that has existed in schools for years. I hope that people will turn out and not allow the dispensaries to be shut down that exist today. Web address below along with location and time. This is worth supporting if you can.

http://www.cdphe.state.co.us/op/bh/agendas/Agenda0709.pdf

In Auraria
LOCATION TIME
Turnhalle 9:00 a.m. &#8211; 4:00 p.m.
Tivoli Student Union, Conference Room 250
Auraria Campus
900 Auraria Parkway
Denver, CO 80204-1852


----------



## TheHighClub (Jul 19, 2009)

I'm 26 and live in colorado and im learning about getting a card, for many reasons, anxiety mostly but there seems to be alot of red tape since colorado doesnt not issue for anxiety. soo I could possibly fall under either chronic pain or nausea, only problem is if i go with nausea it seems like doctors would rather treat the cause of the nausea and not the nausea itself. for example, i think he would rather treat my nausea with anti anxiety or depression medication thinking that would stop the nausea. on the other hand I have broken several bones in my lifetime one being my jaw. I didnt have it taken care of soo it healed wrong with complications. Tmj its called and can cause severe pain and headaches. Now my other problem is I never had health insurance soo I never go to the doctor unless its life threatning. Soo i definately never went for broken bones, pain or anxiety or nausea. soo this would be my first documented doctor visit for one of these issues. and thats my problem im assuming that "chronic" means a long documented history. If I go to the doctor now, wouldnt he ask "well why didnt you come in berfore?" I want to get the ball rolling and im determined to see this through Thanks for any insight you may have .PM me if possible


----------



## researchman (Sep 1, 2009)

ganjagoddess said:


> no you dont have to be, just have to be listed as a caregiver.
> 
> if you are listed as a caregiver for a 100 people you are allowed to grow for 100 peoples worth
> 
> Colorado rule is 3 plants flowering 3 plants veggin under 1 foot tall


Pardon me; I havent seen anything about how tall plants can be. Im getting my information from here
http://www.cdphe.state.co.us/hs/medicalmarijuana/marijuanafaqs.html 
If you have other information could you please post it? Ive also read at this site you can grow as many plants as you want, as long as the doctor prescribes more for the patient. 
*Frequently asked questions about Medical Marijuana*

*How does my card protect me?*
A patient may engage in the medical use of marijuana, with no more marijuana than is medically necessary to address a debilitating medical condition. A patient's medical use of marijuana, within the following limits, is lawful: No more than two ounces of a usable form of marijuana; and no more than six marijuana plants, with three or fewer being mature, flowering plants that are producing a usable form of marijuana. 
Thank you, 
Researchman


----------



## researchman (Sep 1, 2009)

ganjagoddess said:


> no you dont have to be, just have to be listed as a caregiver.
> 
> if you are listed as a caregiver for a 100 people you are allowed to grow for 100 peoples worth
> 
> Colorado rule is 3 plants flowering 3 plants veggin under 1 foot tall


Pardon me; I havent seen anything about how tall plants can be. Im getting my information from here
http://www.cdphe.state.co.us/hs/medicalmarijuana/marijuanafaqs.html
If you have other information could you please post it? Ive also read at this site you can grow as many plants as you want, as long as the doctor prescribes more for the patient. 

*Frequently asked questions about Medical Marijuana*

*How does my card protect me?*
A patient may engage in the medical use of marijuana, with no more marijuana than is medically necessary to address a debilitating medical condition. A patient's medical use of marijuana, within the following limits, is lawful: No more than two ounces of a usable form of marijuana; and no more than six marijuana plants, with three or fewer being mature, flowering plants that are producing a usable form of marijuana. 

Thank you, 

Researchman


----------



## SoCoMMJ (Sep 1, 2009)

researchman said:


> Pardon me; I havent seen anything about how tall plants can be. Im getting my information from here
> http://www.cdphe.state.co.us/hs/medicalmarijuana/marijuanafaqs.html
> If you have other information could you please post it? Ive also read at this site you can grow as many plants as you want, as long as the doctor prescribes more for the patient.
> 
> ...


Your "adult flowering plants" have no limit on size. If you can grow one 25 feet, more power to you. 

The 1 foot for juvinile plants... not sure where that came from. I think Oregon[?] might have a limit like that. I understood the Colorado law to mean that you can have 3 flowering and 3 not flowering. 

But then again I'm not a lawyer or judge...


----------



## pikes peak 69 (Sep 2, 2009)

No limit on height at all.
How your card protects you is if your ever questioned by LEO, you show your card. They leave you alone. No card, may be hassled and then have to prove yourself in court.
Simple, get a card.

pp69


----------



## 215KeepsMeClean (Sep 4, 2009)

Find Colorado COops on DispensaryFinder.com - They have menus up too


----------



## snursnur1 (Nov 30, 2009)

I know it has been a while since anyone has posted here, but maybe someone can point me in the right direction. I am seriously considering moving out to Colorado next year to get involved in the Medical Marijuana scene. I would love to be caregiver and grow for people, but I also would not mind just working in a dispensary. I noticed a few people who posted in here run dispensaries or know people that do. If anyone could give me some contact information or any tips on getting involved would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## organicmtngrower (Apr 29, 2010)

I own Nature's Way Wellness Center in Colorado Springs. We're located at Academy and Union. We have over 50 different strains and we specialize in Indoor Organic Soil. Our strains cost between $40 and $50 after tax. We are brand new so come check us out. We also have black and gold hash oil for $40 and $60. Our Bubba Kush and Mr. Nice Bubblehash is $30 a gram. We also have ounce specials starting at $200. Hit us up if you have any questions. (719) 531-6337 (MEDS). We offer daily dr visits with no medical records required. Our web-site is Nature's Way - Colorado Springs Marijuana Dispensary Hope to see you soon.


----------



## lmjmmj (May 10, 2010)

There are currently 400 dispensaries in colorado, that will likely lower after the new bill is passed. for your information there is a local site launching may 15 2010 called the jointeffort.com and it will assist you in finding your perfect dispensary as well as keep you up to date and in touch with the Colorado MMJ community.


farmerbob said:


> And to change the subject back...
> Does anybody have an idea how many dispensaries are in Colorado? I know of 5 in Denver, 1 in Boulder, 1 in Ft Collins, and 3 in the Springs. One is opening up in Grand Junction as I write this. How about COOPs? I know of 1 in Boulder and 1 in the Springs. A neutral third party should be commissioned to visit all the dispensaries and COOPs and rate them.


----------



## lmjmmj (May 10, 2010)

its thejointeffort.com


----------



## Hey Purp (Sep 13, 2010)

Check out Cannapages.com. They have tons of links and even a free info line you can call with any questions. They're basically the yellowpages of the medical marijuana industry.


----------



## effektz (Sep 15, 2010)

The rules and laws are changing every day it seems like. But one thing is for sure, to stay in business as a MMJ dispensary, you need to have your stuff together. Taxes, accounting, tracking of inventory, patient security. All of these things will ensure you aren't targeted to get shut down. And all of these things are provided with a system like www.MMJMenu.com


----------



## Dancing Gardener (Nov 29, 2012)

Rocky Mountain High said:


> Can someone help me out. I recently received my medical card and thoroughly enjoy growing so I thought about opening my own dispensary. I have read the state guidelines so I know the legalities, any advice would be much appreciated on the good, bad and ugly of this project.
> 
> Thanks all


Here are some things to know as my husband and I used to be owners in the business until we were threatened and left. We are master growers and have lots of business experience.

You will be paying your federal taxes for unemployment and Labor Industries. You will not be able to use these agencies because MMJ if federally illegal. So if someone was hurt on the job - you will be paying for that and not L&I. So there are very serious issues to consider as the taxes you pay, you really cannot use the agencies or you may go to Federal Prison by just contacting them. Your employees will not be able to get unemployment if you fire them.

It will take a considerable amount of money to buy a dispensary and grow warehouse and then you will have license, fees, cameras up and so much more. Expect about $300,000. You will have to have lighting and venting and temperature control. You wil have to know the bugs in depth and be able to control with pesticides that do not kill your plants or your patients.

You must have a lot of money and extensive knowledge of growing and how to run a business if you are to be successful. Go to the Small Business Association and find out how to run a business.

I have owned two other business, they were not in the MMJ business. I would say DON'T DO IT!!

Much luck! Sorry for the negativity but it is not a good business to get into until it is federally legal.


----------

